# Assassins Creed 3



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

Ubisoft continues to annualise its franchise. And here is another confirmation.

Assassin's Creed 3 launching October 30 - GameSpot.com




101gamzer said:


> So we ,could start our discussion how is it flocks waiting for the game finally don't worry yet not far away Assassin Creed III will be here Officially on Oct 31 ,2012
> *img269.imageshack.us/img269/3172/fsdggsdgd.jpg
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Developer: Ubisoft Montreal
> ...




//MOD edit:
Added 101gamzer's post in OP as it had a little more details


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2012)

I think this one is the last game in the series.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 16, 2012)

may be AC 3 will be set in future as Altair and Ezio's stories are over and only Desmond is there.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

^yes, it will feature new protagonist.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2012)

good news for AC fans..
i have never played any in the AC series & have AC Brotherhood (is it worth playing?)


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

^yes its good but i'll suggest you to *play Assassin's Creed 2*


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 16, 2012)

Meh, franchise fatigue.
Such a good game, but they should stop releasing a new game in such short span of time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 16, 2012)

I skipped Revelations. Seemed waste of time. Will play AC3 for sure


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 16, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> good news for AC fans..
> i have never played any in the AC series & have AC Brotherhood (is it worth playing?)


Must give a try to AC Brotherhood but before that play AC-II else you may find it difficult to understand. All controls are almost similar in both though.



vamsi_krishna said:


> I skipped Revelations. Seemed waste of time. Will play AC3 for sure


Revelations is best in the series(along with AC-II..). Its navigation system is brilliant and missions are more challenging(Compared to other 3) along with more variations in the missions.



Rishab2oo said:


> may be AC 3 will be set in future as Altair and Ezio's stories are over and only Desmond is there.


It must not be in future. The usp of this franchise is creating medieval eras feeling very realistic. Besides, they will have to overhaul the entire gameplay as it will not sound good if we keep stabbing from behind while we have more stealthy and deadly guns and artillery available. 
It will become much like Splinter Cell(If they want to retain the stealthy approach)...


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is an article trying to guess time period. Imo it may be Roman or American revolution.

The 5 Coolest Time Periods Assassin?s Creed 3 Could (Shou... | GameZone


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2012)

I think this series has gone long enough and should be closed or else it may loose its glory.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I skipped Revelations. Seemed waste of time. Will play AC3 for sure


You made a big mistake. That game, coupled with the short movie, Embers, is the way to conclude Ezio's storyline (and Altair's). You could have probably skipped Brotherhood, which wasn't really memorable, save for the Cristina missions.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 16, 2012)

Revelations is the best game in the series.I skipped that brotherhood.This game has the Best character development shown in any game.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

As for me i have AC1, II and Brotherhood, yet to finished AC-B. Will buy revealation in summers.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2012)

30th October? Wow, so quick 
I just hope it won't carry forward Revelations crap and kiddish concept of Den defense.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that I have played all AC games. I play them mainly because of the story because gameplay is more or less similar specially in last 2 games.


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

For This game i expect for changes which were there in between AC 1 and AC II.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 19, 2012)

I am thinking of buying ac brotherhood! after all completed ac 2 yesterday bought Fifa 12(as i am soccer fan).But is ac 3 sequal to ac2 or ac b is sequal to ac 2?so much confusion.......


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am thinking of buying ac brotherhood! after all completed ac 2 yesterday bought Fifa 12(as i am soccer fan).But is ac 3 sequal to ac2 or ac b is sequal to ac 2?so much confusion.......



AC3 will be entirely different game acc. to story.
AcB is sequel to ac2.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> For This game i expect for changes which were there in between AC 1 and AC II.



I don't think it would happen.


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

^It should be as they putting "3" in title, they have to do something different if they want to move the series in future
lets see what happens.


----------



## soumo27 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just need a better multiplayer and glitches of acr solved


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

medieval history may be...industrial revolution seting..scope of better weapons without changing core historical setting of game.


----------



## Alok (Mar 1, 2012)

..

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/promo/promo_1635.jpg

Btw i'm bored with that white dress. They should change it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2012)

*Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

Assassins creed 3 That might release this year end or maybe next year,Is said to  be set during the american revolution.
Assassin's Creed III set during American Revolution confirm leaks | Metro.co.uk


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

so this time we'll be fighting the brtiz(british) eh????


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

Nice to know...thanks for the info. I think this is gonna be cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

AC protagonist carrying sniper rifle


----------



## techbulb (Mar 1, 2012)

why don't they make games on Indian revolution ,it would be good to play as Bhagat singh


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*



techbulb said:


> why don't they make games on Indian revolution ,it would be good to play as Bharat singh



who is bharat singh?    is he bhagat singh's brother?


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

^LOL!
Yes he meant Bhagat.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

that was just a typo i guess


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

Maybe that bulb is not very bright


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*



Sam said:


> AC protagonist carrying sniper rifle



Looks more like a bow.



techbulb said:


> why don't they make games on Indian revolution ,it would be good to play as Bhagat singh



Please don't mention Bhagat Singh. I am still haunted by the abomination by Mitashi.

Also take a look at this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151139-hindi-games.html


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Please don't mention Bhagat Singh. I am still haunted by the abomination by Mitashi.
> 
> Also take a look at this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/151139-hindi-games-post1564842.html



Oh yeah, i remember that...absolutely horrendous.



axes2t2 said:


> Maybe that bulb is not very bright



Lol...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ Nope its cool and its a trademark for AC Series. I don't want it changed.


----------



## Alok (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyways American Revolution rumor seems pretty likely.....



gameranand said:


> ^^ Nope its cool and its a trademark for AC Series. I don't want it changed.





i want change, and that white thing should be unlockable/bonus/extra now.
Don't you feel , assassins from all over world wearing same dress a bit odd.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Now that I have played all AC games. I play them mainly because of the story because gameplay is more or less similar specially in last 2 games.



AC b'hood and revelations feels quite different rather ,ac 2 and ac b'hood feels much more similar. But that s ur opinion . I WONT COMPLAIN 



Kola2842 said:


> ..
> 
> *cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/promo/promo_1635.jpg
> 
> Btw i'm bored with that white dress. They should change it.


 
ever tried tailor shop!!!!

and ac revelations featured black dress.!!!remember



Kola2842 said:


> Anyways American Revolution rumor seems pretty likely.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even the holy knights members from DMC 4 sitting in the beginning with nero in opera house looked identical. (OPENING SCENE - SANCTUS ASSASSINATION)


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> AC b'hood and revelations feels quite different rather ,ac 2 and ac b'hood feels much more similar. But that s ur opinion . I WONT COMPLAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not talking about the color but the dress !!!


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

Its official!
Assassin’s Creed 3 is official, will be set in the American Revolution

Edit: BTW why is this thing in Random news, shouldn't it be in Gamerz section?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

^^ thought is a leak so posted it here


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

Assassins creed 3 unveiling on 5th march



> Ubisoft offers box art for upcoming stealth action game, confirms title to be set in Colonial America; full game unveil scheduled for March 5 at 5 p.m. PDT.



Assassin's Creed III set in Colonial America - GameSpot.com


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

You want the dress changed. I don't think that would happen. Ubi won't do that.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

^^dont be so pesimisic. dude. maybe they would. who knows??


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2012)

And ubisoft confirms Assassins Creed iii is in America. box art revealed-
*download.gamezone.com/uploads/image/data/985878/Assassins-Creed-III-box-art.jpg
Google Translate


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*



serpent16 said:


> ^^ thought is a leak so posted it here



They made it official when they came to know that you leaked it here


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

^^


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

Guys...Do i need to play ac 2 to understand brotherhood


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

ofcourse.

or if u dont want to play ac2 then read plot on wiki. more than enough. by the way ac 2 is a damn gud game.must play


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmm is it better than ac:Brotherhood..


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2012)

^^In terms of story ,yeah. Its must play in this series.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 2, 2012)

thats why i choosen ac 2 b4 brotherhood...


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

^^obvious choice.!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

so still the white dress eh. Nice. I wonder who would be protagonist now.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

moved to gaming section.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

Why not merge it with AC 3 thread.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

^^ Yeah merge it.


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2012)

One more leak...
*pstime.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/20123183410_1-600x300.jpg

Longbow will be fun.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*

yeah, they have officially confirmed the main protagonist and they have a big countdown going on on their official website which seems to end on 5th march. Looks like they will reveal something big. 

And this is a good article by IGN.

The Hidden History of Assassin's Creed III.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 2, 2012)

Another ranged weapon!!!!!!!!They must reduce the number of ranged weapons. They make the game very easy IMO. We have poison darts, throwing knife, pistol, crossbow and now bombs(bombs were a good addition though). I completed AC Revelations without realizing that I didn't used the crossbow.


serpent16 said:


> Hmm is it better than ac:Brotherhood..


Yes.........ACII is better than Brotherhood. Both in terms of story and gameplay but Brotherhood has some new features added to the gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes they make game quite easy but at high price per arrow. Also assassination means killing someone that no one can find you. I think they are good addition but then they need to make game AI comparably challenge.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/LwiTB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2thwF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/snZ00.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FkwE0.jpg


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2012)

*And gameinformer released story scans. I was collecting them for posting here, but sadly site got takedown so quickly. i still have save page in my opera mini but can't share coz its not in zoom view.*


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not so excited about this one.. as I haven't played any of the AC series.. 
how will you compare it to Batman Series.. ??


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2012)

*CONER* is the name of protagonist.
here are more details.

Assassins Creed 3: Info Blowout – New Engine, Protagonist Information, New Camera, Animus 3.0  GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 3, 2012)

pinku1993 said:


> Not so excited about this one.. as I haven't played any of the AC series..
> how will you compare it to Batman Series.. ??



no point in comparing.
Very different games


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok scans are available again.
Assassin's Creed III GameInformer Scans Revealed | Gamedemption

And analysis of scans.
Assassin’s Creed III: Analysis of Leaked Screens and Scans  OXCGN – Breathing Life Into Gaming


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow..................graphics look amazing...btw is that guy George Washington


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

A guy wearing a cape & hood and running around during american revolution and nobody noticing the freak, yeah right.

Atleast they could give him a modern(at that time) costume that does not make him stand out in the crowd.


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

tkin said:


> A guy wearing a cape & hood and running around during american revolution and nobody noticing the freak, yeah right.
> 
> Atleast they could give him a modern(at that time) costume that does not make him stand out in the crowd.



oh that is what i was asking before information revealed. But they didn't listened me. It doesn't not feels well , that assassins from all over the world has same costume.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2012)

^..They could have given him an american loook


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

^imo they should remove that white cape.

But its not there, hope dress upgrades within the game 'll have something....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2012)

It would really look weird wearing a white cape ...like some ancient guy in america at least.Hope they make a change with a bit modern dresses


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 3, 2012)

_his birth name is Ratohnhaké:ton_
RAhh..errr...hnke..aeeee!!!
damn..how is it pronounced..LOL!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> It would really look weird wearing a white cape ...like some ancient guy in america at least.Hope they make a change with a bit modern dresses


Like a wolf standing out in a heard of sheep, someone get that wolf a sheep's clothing.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

ubi people just dont want to give up on well established persona of our beloved ezio...so they are trying same old formula of cape...feels cheap now...


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ubi people just dont want to give up on well established persona of our beloved ezio...so they are trying same old formula of cape...feels cheap now...


And they have to watch it this time, they have guns now, its less sword more guns, and gunmen are always a pain in the @$$, if 10 gunmen surrounds and fires at ezio(or whoever this game has) his remains will probably not be found 

And maybe include some wildlife here, wolves, in the jungle


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

great wolves and clans...and soon we will be having rpg avatar of ac..haha.

gunmen! ...in revelations handful of rooftop snipers were enough to give me nightmares..and now ur tellin there will be gunmen all around me.!!!!

the fluid free run sytem must not go away...i love it so much...cant do widout it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow the game takes place in forest too. AWESOME. No need to worry about guns. If they have guns you have them too and bow and crosbow and smokebomb.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

ROFL, look at what kotaku said before the site launched:


> By the time the clock reaches zero, we expect this field to be filled with soldiers in formation, *lead by a cowled assassin riding a moose, armed with a smaller, wrist-mounted moose.*


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

bombs should be back but the complex crafting system of AC Rev shouldnt...too much frustrating..retarded gameplay speed.

i think there were over 100 possible combo of materials for bomb still other than cherry bomb i dont remember using anyother.

atleast crappy den defense is gone now . whatever was the role of it in fast paced action game like AC. ubi stratregy to bindup all game mechanics into one game to cater to a larger audience


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> bombs should be back but the complex crafting system of AC Rev shouldnt...too much frustrating..retarded gameplay speed.
> 
> i think there were over 100 possible combo of materials for bomb still other than cherry bomb i dont remember using anyother.
> 
> atleast crappy den defense is gone now . whatever was the role of it in fast paced action game like AC. ubi stratregy to bindup all game mechanics into one game to cater to a larger audience


Didn't use a single bomb, for me, counter with hidden blade, start chain, kill all enemies in vicinity, instant win, never used sword in any combat, gun for long range enemies, crossbow for long range enemies but silently, den defense was fun, but got bored after 3/4 times.

The hidden blade was overkill, like Crysis 2's silenced pistol.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Countering in the fight is the key to winning. If you know exact timing and equip the blade then fight would not last long but timing have to be perfect or you won't last long with that.


----------



## RBX (Mar 4, 2012)

Shared by AC page on Facebook.
[YOUTUBE]SDOV1iVGFcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 4, 2012)

some more AC3 pics

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/2227/41687435865699749997319.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/1675/41928135865950416638919.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/1302/42245835866272416606719.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/1652/42962935866221749945119.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

counterkills...along the whole play of ac2 i didnt manage to master it...only after first few seq. of ac b'hood i managed to take a grasp of it and once i learned it there was no lookin back. earlier i used remain as much in stealth mode as possible but after counterkills it became a funtime for me blow out waves of enemies.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Weird looking freak riding horses and running around the town, no ones looking? Must be magic. Weeeee..........

F**king ridiculous 



gameranand said:


> Countering in the fight is the key to winning. If you know exact timing and equip the blade then fight would not last long but timing have to be perfect or you won't last long with that.


Almost never missed the timing its easy to pull off once you get the proper hang of it.



Sujeet said:


> counterkills...along the whole play of ac2 i didnt manage to master it...only after first few seq. of ac b'hood i managed to take a grasp of it and once i learned it there was no lookin back. earlier i used remain as much in stealth mode as possible but after counterkills it became a funtime for me blow out waves of enemies.


Yeah, they loosened the timing in ACB, it was harder in AC2 but was more fun, in ACB and forward the counter becomes a chore rather than a challenge


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

AC series is really moving forward in time. I mean from Altair's sword to Coner's gun. I wonder what would be stealth in AC3 with so many guns. I mean if your opponent have gun then you have gun then where is swordplay and proper stealth from the last games.


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 4, 2012)

^^i agree

the real fun in assassins creed is using the hidden blade, sword and executing stealth assassinations...adding more guns will surely spoil the fun!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Mar 4, 2012)

This has been in development ever since AC2 released...It's a complete overhaul of the Series..hope it's even better than AC2 xD


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 5, 2012)

check out AC3 trailer

Assassin's Creed III Debut Trailer | Latest News Explorer


----------



## Alok (Mar 5, 2012)

[youtube]7EpC0dFkBhQ[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2012)

*Colonial America - What It Means For Assassin’s Creed III*

An interesting article about this highly anticipated title.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> [youtube]7EpC0dFkBhQ[/youtube]



Looks preety cool


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2012)

Bye bye.. Hidden blades


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 6, 2012)

^^bye bye ezio de auditotre!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 6, 2012)

ahhh..will miss u ezio........


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

I wish he had a rifle as well.

Also, will most missions be in the wilderness? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2012)

OK, I didn't feel what I felt when I saw the ACII reveal trailer.... the whole idea of epicness is just missing.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn. Hidden blade was the best thing in AC.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Will keep my opinions to myself until I see a solid gameplay video.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Damn. Hidden blade was the best thing in AC.



I don't think the hidden blade will be gone. Because, in AC2, Desmond uses a hidden blade during the end fight. So, it is unlikely that the hidden blade is gone "out of fashion" by the time AC3 is set.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 6, 2012)

new  club system!!!
hunting  club will be the first thing i will heading to once ac 3 is out!!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2012)

I am sold again. Trailer is more exciting than a bond trailer. How could one wait till October? I can't !!!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 6, 2012)

I can see some good execution styles....


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 6, 2012)

the looks of conor are completely refreshing.
Complies with traditional native american style.Superb

Why so serious.Conor???


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think the hidden blade will be gone. Because, in AC2, Desmond uses a hidden blade during the end fight. So, it is unlikely that the hidden blade is gone "out of fashion" by the time AC3 is set.



I know its not completely gone. I meant that I liked using it and now it would not be the core of game thats it.



ithehappy said:


> I am sold again. Trailer is more exciting than a bond trailer. How could one wait till October? I can't !!!



I can.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 7, 2012)

^^we have to..wait.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]k69ZeLUGCm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shantanu (Mar 16, 2012)

After Brotherhood, i waited for revelations for one whole year.. just love the series. Looking forward to ACIII release.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Assassins creed 3-American Revolution(leaks)*



himadri_sm said:


> who is bharat singh?    is he bhagat singh's brother?



Big lol ..


----------



## techbulb (Mar 16, 2012)

Ya i changed the spelling mistake in my orginal post & now it this funny hehe ;-p


----------



## Dexter™ (Mar 16, 2012)

tHnks for info


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 16, 2012)

This series is becoming boring.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

^^oh..really!!????


----------



## shantanu (Mar 16, 2012)

some people say they find AC slow.. Anyone of you feel that way ? i dont though..


----------



## Alok (Mar 16, 2012)

^^NO....maybe those are casual player saying like that.

They should play game without cutscene or dialogs


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Well actually FPS gamers might find the gameplay slow because of the stealthy gameplay so in a way they are right.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 16, 2012)

U know I have been playing all Genre games, though mostly First person & third person, but I never find stealthy games slow. I love Hitman, Assassins creed & splinter cell. The more stealth & patience, the better i love the game


----------



## Alok (Mar 16, 2012)

^Yeah , if game is good like Splinter Cell i never mind the pace/speed of gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Guys don't take that post on yourself. I also play nearly every genre and love stealthy and slow games but many people don't like slow gameplay thats all.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 17, 2012)

@gameranand : yup true, I have seen many that get bored with AC easily. Just like dhishoom dhishoom & khoon kharaba ( blood Violence )


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 17, 2012)

^^They should stick with street fighter and extreme action genres like DMC...Ofcourse RPG and games with elements of RPG are not their cup of tea


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

You know when I play RPG in front of my friends they say "kya tab se baat kar raha hai kuch to ho nahi raha hai". I always reply with this "Leave me alone".


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Ofcourse RPG and games with elements of RPG are not their cup of tea



RPG & open-world games need patience 
if u don't have that u can't play/complete it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^They should stick with street fighter and extreme action genres like DMC...Ofcourse *RPG and games with elements of RPG are not their cup of tea*




 but,
90% pc gamers dont  know about street fighter and DMC 
they expect every game to be like counterstrike/CoD


most people simply  cant understand the art of sneaking behind someone and slitting their neck


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> but,
> 90% pc gamers dont  know about street fighter and DMC
> they expect every game to be like counterstrike/CoD
> dumb fragg addicts
> ...



Again you are being offensive. Its OK if they don't like RPGs. Their personal choice just try to respect others choices even if they conflict with yours. 
Don't take it the wrong that who am I to give you lecture but take it in good way.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 17, 2012)

AC is one of my best game series although game play is kinda repetitive which sucks and Ezio is in 50`s and still running and climbing buildings in ACR


----------



## shantanu (Mar 17, 2012)

It didn't " suck " for me though, But Ezio in his 50's did behave like an old man, when i wanted him to run & climb like a young Ezio. But, realistic approach wont allow that. So it was cool & now ACIII is expected to bring something new & cool to the series. I am psyched about the new game.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 17, 2012)

shantanu said:


> It didn't " suck " for me though, But Ezio in his 50's did behave like an old man, when i wanted him to run & climb like a young Ezio. But, realistic approach wont allow that. So it was cool & now ACIII is expected to bring something new & cool to the series. I am psyched about the new game.



I hope so,i want the game play should be more combative and engaging with new weapons not just Simple defense and counter-attacks but more fluid,sorry but who is new protagonist in this one?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Its Conor.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> but,
> 90% pc gamers dont  know about street fighter and DMC
> they expect every game to be like counterstrike/CoD
> 
> ...



Lol...Street fighter...if someone  knows games then he/she for sure knows about street fighter.....Its cult...dunno what you are talking about??!

Perhaps by referring to Cod/Cs ...you are trying to point to Games with Linear Gameplay....Btw Fps shooters  is most popular gaming genre because of instant Gun-Run-Fun mechanism.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Street fighter, dmc series, re series are like backbone of gaming.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Lol...*Street fighter*...if someone  knows games then he/she for sure knows about street fighter.....Its cult...dunno what you are talking about??!
> 
> Perhaps by referring to Cod/Cs ...you are trying to point to Games with Linear Gameplay....Btw Fps shooters  is most popular gaming genre because of instant Gun-Run-Fun mechanism.



while referring to street fighter i didnt mean street fighter series i meant street fighter 4 PC(actually  some months ago even i didnt know it existed for pc,i thought it was for console/arcade. then i saw it in some videogame store)  since most people play PC games like cs/cod       
or games with linear gameplay and dont spend some money to play an arcade game in a gaming arcade


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 17, 2012)

^^you are forgetting that there exists gaming devices which we like to call consoles...remeber.?!!!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

> THE BUZZ: Ubisoft has announced its official line-up for PAX East, which includes the first public showing of Assassin’s Creed III.
> The publisher will also be bringing Far Cry 3, Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon: Future Soldier and a number iOS titles.
> An exclusive look at the first footage of Assassin’s Creed III in action will be shown in a fully enclosed theater at the Ubisoft booth during the event, and session attendees will also receive a special Assassin’s Creed III item.
> On Friday tattoo artist Suze, will be offering fans a chance to get inked with Far Cry 3 inspired tribal tattoos, and on Saturday and Sunday mohawk stations will be available at the booth should you wish to get something a little less permanent.
> At the booth fans will get a chance to play Far Cry 3, Mad Riders, Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, I Am Alive and Ghost Recon Online.



Assassin’s Creed III Gets First Public Showing at PAX East | EGMNOW

*i43.tinypic.com/o8s4z6.jpg

*i44.tinypic.com/fa3edu.jpg

*Source:* New Stunning Assassin’s Creed III Screenshots | EGMNOW


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

Freakingly AWESOME!!!


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2012)

wow it really looks great. new ways of transport, it seem right on the way to a worthy successor.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 24, 2012)

^^err..new transport...where...i think those boats were  available in previous games too.
Am i missing something??


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2012)

oh i'm missing, in II . but i prefered swimming and never tried to ride on boats.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 24, 2012)

No Ezio, no AC. For me. Such epicness Ezio was.....   *urduart.com/gallery/data/500/cry5.png

And no AC-defining hidden blade in this game?


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 24, 2012)

Connor looks better than Ezio and Altair  and luks to be more powerful.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2012)

Graphics and visuals looks nice. But where is hidden blade ?


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2012)

^^I think axe is the replacement, coz Vinci was not there in America to make one for him


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2012)

It was trademark of the series and now its nearly gone. I hope other features make up for that awesomeness.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2012)

*www.esperino.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Assassins-Creed-Join-or-Die-Edition-ESP.jpg
Assassin's Creed III 'Join Or Die' Edition Accidentally Leaked? | Esperino


----------



## shantanu (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome, from the screenshots it looks freakin awesome. How will i wait till the release  . Hidden blade should be kept, it's the most used & weapon of choice for me. would hate for it to go. connor ? when are the machines coming then ?


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Assassins Creed Transformers


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

Thats an AWSOME CD-Collection oh dint see that ps3


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 24, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ Assassins Creed Transformers



errr. I Think it should be
Assassin Creed Terminator.
John Connor was in Terminator


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

^my mind is glitching.


----------



## RBX (Mar 25, 2012)

Does new engine still support DX9 ?


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

^^engine is new, can't say anything. Wait for a leak or official news.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess if the engine is new then it would take a step forward and would support newer.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2012)

well ac series is nothing without ezio auditore...


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

I am looking forward to all the hidden Illuminati messages/warnings in AC 3.


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2012)

*hidden blade is present*
[youtube]2Mq-YpAuLe4[/youtube]


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Loud Enough for each of one crying over loss of Hidden Blade


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Loud Enough for each of one crying over loss of Hidden Blade



What you talking about me. 
I am glad that its present I just hope that its usage is not diminished because of plethora of other arsenal.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

^^LOL...Nope...for every one who are were depressed by removal of Hidden Blades!!

You are correct about "plethora of weapons" thing.
I myself prefer switching b/w all available weapons to get hang of them while playing any game instead of sticking to any single weapon for too long!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

I already knew that it would not be removed completely. I was always worried about its diminished usage and I am still worried.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I already knew that it would not be removed completely. I was always worried about its *diminished usage* and I am still worried.



Nothing To Worry About!
We can handle that once ACIII Is out.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

Well yeah we can. Afterall its upon what we use and what to neglect.


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2012)

I won't be using hidden blade as much as i did in previous games. I like to execute with special move using different weapons.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2012)

wow looks awesome....eagerly waiting for a gameplay trailer.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

I will Rip off Enemy Heads With Primary Axe. Hellya


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

Well for normal combat I prefer longsword but for stealth kills nothing beats hidden blade. Go to your target face him from  front and kill and then disappear.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

*stealth=hidden* blade.


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2012)

Defend>Counter>stylish kill


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2012)

Some of the details revealed

[YOUTUBE]rbtemHPQe0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2012)

There are similarities.........horses , pistols , and beautiful environment.

*News: Assassin's Creed 3 team 'looking at Red Dead Redemption success' - ComputerAndVideoGames.com*


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 27, 2012)

The AC3 protagonist name is 'Connor Kenway' and the game is said to feature characters such as George Washington and Benjamin Franklin.

Source : wikipedia.org


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2012)

There are Pirates in Assassin's Creed III (Well, Sort of)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> The AC3 protagonist name is 'Connor Kenway' and the game is said to feature characters such as George Washington and Benjamin Franklin.
> 
> Source : wikipedia.org



Old news.



kola2842 said:


> there are pirates in assassin's creed iii (well, sort of)



nice.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah ! I just hate the wait  , Watching the videos makes me a lot for crazy about this game. 

Well, wanted to ask you all that what is your favourite kill style ? I prefer killing two at a time using stealth with hidden blades


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2012)

My top 3 attacks 

1.pass a spear through back of the neck

2. Set the axe in the head and try to put it out.

3. Force the spear into lungs in three efforts.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

My favorite kill style is always stealth kill using hidden blades. And killing two foes simultaneously using hidden blade.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 29, 2012)

...with Ezio Connor In B/W two person sleekly opening his hands into foes' heads.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 29, 2012)

@Kola2842: so you like too much blood  sounds cool 
@gameranand : Stealth rocks  

They should have chosen some other character's name. Connor is too terminator'ish


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

shantanu said:


> @Kola2842: so you like too much blood  sounds cool
> @gameranand : Stealth rocks
> 
> They should have chosen some other character's name. Connor is too terminator'ish



Maybe thats why they chose this name.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 29, 2012)

Ezio The Assassins.Sounds Awesome.
Connor The Assassin.Doesnt Suite.
Connor The Executioner..Thats Cool.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2012)

^when you 'll listen conor the assassin in cutscenes , you'll be normal to it as with Ezio.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 29, 2012)

ofcourse....We have got very used to EZIO in previous *4*(err...AC 1 has Altair!) ...3 installments of AC...maybe thats why Connor is currently sounding bit odd to me..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't care abouj names at all if gameplay is nice. If it isn't good we start to find faults everywhere.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

Somebody Said *"Whats In a name?*"..was it Shakespeer???

Well At that time There dont used to be any Video Games..........LOL


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2012)

[youtube]J53a8JgKoBI[/youtube]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2012)

nice video demonstration of ac 3 watched full video and it got new engine and we can sell skin of animal to make money thats cool! 
more excited after watching video!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

^^not only animal skin...the whole economic system of ac2 is back and its completely reformed this time.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

So what are they trying to do ?? Make it an RPG.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2012)

^^earn money and buy weapons and gears is not such big deal to make it rpg. Do you say gta or re games , a rpg?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

No I ain't saying it. I am saying that trading too much is not good for an action game. I mean picking up direct money is OK but if you are picking something and selling then different animal skin must have different price. Also there should be carry limit and all. I guess you got my point.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 31, 2012)

^^I never liked the "renovate city and earn profits" feature of previous two titles. True we can earn money but when that extra profit reaches a significant amount, you realize that you have completed the game. ACII was okay with this. Renovating or not does not made any difference in the no. of working shops available for buying gears. whereas in previous two, renovation was almost compulsory. It really makes the game little RTS type.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

Just an added bonus for greater gameplay. length.As long as it is not compulsory we are good.

BTW assassins creed franchise has got a lots of RPG elements so no surprise in this one.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Remember we had to rebuild a dam to get to one of the Romulus treasure


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Just an added bonus for greater gameplay. length.As long as it is not compulsory we are good.
> 
> BTW assassins creed franchise has got a lots of RPG elements so no surprise in this one.



But adding too much will spoil the fun.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

Excess is always dangerous.
But They are ubisoft and know well on how to make and balance game.Isnt that what they done on previous AC titles.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Everyone does mistakes. Ubi is no different.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 6, 2012)

*Assassin Creed III coming soon yet finally+discussion*

So we ,could start our discussion how is it flocks waiting for the game finally don't worry yet not far away Assassin Creed III will be here Officially on Oct 31 ,2012 
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/3172/fsdggsdgd.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Developer: Ubisoft Montreal
Publisher: Ubisoft
Genre: Action Adventure
Multiplayer Options: Online
Release date: Oct 31, 2012 

There  have  been rumor's of Assassin Creed III will be featuring American Revolutionary war and with the picture leak today, there is little doubt anymore that it is indeed going to be the setting. It is fair to say the reveal was met with mixed response at best, and despite generally trusting Ubisoft (the constant milking of Ezio notwithstanding), I do with a lot of complaints about the setting, and it pales in comparison with the other potential settings. For example:


    The American Revolution is an era explored countless times in books, movies and even in video games (Age of Empires III and Empire: Total War come to mind). We would’ve liked a setting less visible.

    The setting does not feature the large sprawling cities typical to AC games, neither does it contain any unique architecture.

Depictions of the American Revolution are usually very black-and-white, where the line between the “good guys” and the “bad guys” is clearly drawn.

Conspiracy theories about the American Revolution are trite and overdone, and have been explored from Dan Brown books to the National Treasure films.
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/8026/original21430x606.th.jpg
But then again, I’d like to put my faith Ubisoft (pointless gameplay additions in AC: Revelations notwithstanding), and in the right hands, the American Revolution setting could potentially be good, and there a lot of elements can come into play to create a great AC game, such as:

    A Native American protagonist (as the tomahawk in the poster suggests) alludes that their will be some moral ambiguity, where neither the white Americans nor the English are the “good guys”.
    The American Revolutionary had MAJOR effects on world politics and history, and this could play into a very interesting story
    New era-specific weapons means new combat mechanics without shifting focus from bladed weapons
    London and Paris could potentially be the settings for some parts of the game, given the role of England and France in the American Revolution

A great cast of supporting characters consisting of the likes of George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, King George III and Benedict Arnold.

The lack of big cities could mean new game mechanics for exploring other locations, such as forests, forts, mountains…etc

Voice actors won’t have to do any ridiculous Italian accents


Anyways, I can’t say I am not disappointed by the choice of location, but I’d like to keep my faith in Ubisoft (lame filler plot in AC: Brotherhood notwithstanding). Plus, there’s virtually no information at all yet on the game, and it would be ridiculous to make any judgem… oh crap.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Assassin Creed III coming soon yet finally+discussion*

No hidden blade featured in the cover art = 70% less excitement. For me. 

30% includes the accent of Connor and weather system. Rest is meh. And no Ezio, major letdown. For me.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Assassin Creed III coming soon yet finally+discussion*

Please use search feature before making new thread. There is already a thread for this game.


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Assassin Creed III coming soon yet finally+discussion*

And its on first page of "gamerz" section. 

Mod required.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Assassin Creed III coming soon yet finally+discussion*

We are already having a big discussion here- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152737-assassins-creed-3-a.html


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

*nintendoeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-3_2/aciii-2.jpg
*nintendoeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-3_2/aciii-5.jpg
*nintendoeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-3_2/aciii-6.jpg

*thriftynerd.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ACIII_Frontier_PistolTomahawk_SCREENSHOT-1024x576.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Assassin Creed III coming soon yet finally+discussion*

Added OP to this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152737-assassins-creed-3-a.html#post1582440
as this one is late but pretty well made


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 7, 2012)

There have been confirmed that it will be featuring American revolutionary war as on my thread 
if u want source i will give you

BTW thank you MOD who included my post


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

^ well no source needed as you can see trailer. 

In addition to have the Hidden Blade and the Tomahawk Connor is also a bow, a hammer, a two-handed sword, throwing knives and firearms.Also, we will again be able to use different cables to carry opponents on trees or the like.

*.There will be 30 different species of animals to hunt.

*.The areas are not separated by invisible walls.

*.Now you can also jump out of trees in the hay.

*.It will also occur in children's play.

*.NPCs will interact with each other.

*.Connor will have a different companion, but will not start those guilds or groups of their own.

*.You will be able to follow trackswith the help of dogs.

*.Kazimierz Pulaskiwill also be represented in the game.

*.You will be able to remove any body parts.

*.We will learn much more about Desmond.

*.Enemies will not attack unless you are currently in a fight withan attacker.They willwaituntil you're done.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 7, 2012)

It seems the next AC (after 3) will not feature Japanese or Egyptian setting (as has been suggested by many fans). They are contemplating an Indian setting. Now that will be exciting. 

Source coming up in a few mins: *www.joystiq.com/2012/04/06/assassins-creed-3-creative-director-doesnt-dislike-your-ideas/



> Assassin's Creed 3 writer Corey May really wants to do India, and Hutchinson agrees, saying "I would too. I'd really love to do the Raj."



*www.joystiq.com/2012/04/05/assassins-creed-3-creative-director-doesnt-like-your-ideas-in/



101gamzer said:


> There have been confirmed that it will be featuring American revolutionary war as on my thread
> if u want source i will give you
> 
> BTW thank you MOD who included my post



You're welcome 

This might help you > Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Show Groups


..

..

..


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

^  it 'll be super exciting if features Indian theme.

Btw next game is not likely going this early i guess. They will surely give it some pause...

*onlivefans.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/photo-e1333774098533-225x300.jpg
a good read
*OnLiveFans at PAX East 2012: First Look at Assassin’s Creed 3 | OnLiveFans.com OnLive News*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

I am only interested about the story of DESMOND MILES.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 8, 2012)

Some more  awesome pics looks awesome crisp clear  with new game engine engine 
*img802.imageshack.us/img802/2061/lcmmj.jpg

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/6492/nx8zb.jpg
*img32.imageshack.us/img32/2807/i6rhu.jpg

*img638.imageshack.us/img638/4861/sukb8.jpg


*img214.imageshack.us/img214/9170/amhwa.jpg


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

^^Already on previous page.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2012)

The hidden blade is actually back.

*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

vickybat said:


> The hidden blade is actually back.
> 
> *Source*



It was always there just with minimum use.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

Will this be coming to VITA?


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> Will this be coming to VITA?



confirmed platforms>
ps3, xbox360 , windows , wii u.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 11, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Some more  awesome pics looks awesome crisp clear  with new game engine engine
> *img802.imageshack.us/img802/2061/lcmmj.jpg
> 
> *img849.imageshack.us/img849/6492/nx8zb.jpg
> ...



how is my pics?


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

nice.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> how is my pics?



They are nice. 
These are not your pics. These are pics of AC3 posted here by you.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> nice.





gameranand said:


> They are nice.
> These are not your pics. These are pics of AC3 posted here by you.



Thanks and


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2012)

*playfront.de/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-130412/ac3-3.jpg
*playfront.de/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-130412/ac3-2.jpg
*playfront.de/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-130412/ac3-1.jpg
*playfront.de/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-130412/ac3-4.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks nice. Kind of like skyrim TBH.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Looks nice. Kind of like skyrim TBH.



exactly what i though. Those trees looks similar.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> exactly what i though. Those trees looks similar.



Trees, snow and everything looks similar. Seems like same environment with different protagonist.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> *playfront.de/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-130412/ac3-3.jpg
> *playfront.de/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-130412/ac3-2.jpg
> *playfront.de/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-130412/ac3-1.jpg
> *playfront.de/wp-content/gallery/assassins-creed-130412/ac3-4.jpg


You can follow a deer and hunt it !!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ Why are you posting the same screenshots which are already there in this very thread ?? Please don't do this. It makes thread heavy and slow.


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> You can follow a deer and hunt it !!



a part of economy.


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2012)

Dev said ac3 will feature *Most advanced and detailed NPC behaviour* they have ever build. Read the full interview below.
AusGamers Assassin's Creed 3 Alex Hutchinson Developer Interview - AusGamers.com


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2012)

We'll see about that. Devs say many things.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 28, 2012)

has system requirements released?
upgrading my pc for max payne 3 and ac3 soon..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

No not yet.


----------



## Alok (May 2, 2012)

Some cool artwork here.....

Assassin’s Creed, originally a co-op Prince of Persia spin-off with lady bits? | XBIGY Games


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

Guys stop posting Pics from the real world!!!!!!
I cant believe  that they are from the game :O


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys stop posting Pics from the real world!!!!!!
> I cant believe  that they are from the game :O



Yeah but its good that they are not in this page so it loads fast.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

^^ I wont be surprised if the fps shivers


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2012)

looks gr8...


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ I wont be surprised if the fps shivers



Yeah I agree to that. It simply looks awesome.


----------



## rikkuartz (May 6, 2012)

played all games of ac series.... lookin 4wrd to this.

hope its nt like revelation where killing was less and was more of a treasure hunting.


----------



## puneet sharma (May 8, 2012)

Assassin's Creed III - Unite to Unlock the World Gameplay Premiere [EUROPE] - YouTube


----------



## Soumik99 (May 8, 2012)

STUPID scheme by ubisoft. Ubisoft is a crazy company. xD Silly drms and now this? Plain crazy. They make amazing games but everything about them except that is effed up.


----------



## varunb (May 10, 2012)

*Assassin's Creed III: World Gameplay Premier *

[YOUTUBE]FIPC97zQxJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (May 11, 2012)

*GAMEPLAY TRAILER* : bears, deer , snowy trees and vast green land. houses are accessible now
Conor can slide on ground.......
[youtube]ds28mwMgYvk[/youtube]


----------



## varunb (May 11, 2012)

You posted the same trailer which I had last night


----------



## puneet sharma (May 11, 2012)

BTw it's only pre-alpha footage,final version will be better


----------



## Alok (May 11, 2012)

varunb said:


> You posted the same trailer which I had last night



oh didn't noticed. I thought it older one,


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

Dafuq??
Did i just see that the gameplay looks like a total war game,
Anyways this game looks awsome


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2012)

Gameplay is real nice. When is the release date again ??


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 11, 2012)

Very good and a bit different gameplay. I think release date is 31 October.


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

Yup 31st oct.
Hope i get this game


----------



## cyborg47 (May 11, 2012)

Trailer sucked to the core. Gotta kick whoever made this one.
But the game itself seems to be real good, just as excited as I was for AC2


----------



## varunb (May 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Gameplay is real nice. When is the release date again ??





serpent16 said:


> Yup 31st oct.
> Hope i get this game



Its hopefully Oct 31 because in that trailer during the preorder screen, only PS3 & 360 versions were shown & also UBI is notorious for delaying the assassin's creed game everytime. So the chances of PC version on time are slim.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2012)

Means PC release would be late Nov or early Dec.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2012)

Observing the pattern, I think AC3 will get a Feb/March 2013 release window.

BTW, Train felt like... AoE in action adventure mode.


----------



## varunb (May 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Means PC release would be late Nov or early Dec.



Exactly. The preorders for the PC editions on Ubishop are open so they wouldnt delay it till next year.


----------



## Morpheus (May 12, 2012)

The gameplay looks amazing. I just hope they don't delay it long for PC.


----------



## noob (May 16, 2012)

Playing AC : R and game controls SUCKS ...simply sucks....


----------



## 101gamzer (May 16, 2012)

Game Will Be Rockin Awesome Waiting for the final trailer


----------



## puneet sharma (May 18, 2012)

I think there will be no more trailer instead they will be showing a multiplayer demo in E3


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Yes Reveal Trailer/Announcement Trailer and Gameplay Trailer/Story Trailer and Weapon Trailer all are out.
In E3 Multiplayer will be showcased most probably.


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Writer sues Ubisoft for copyright infringement over Assassin's Creed - News - play.tm


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Writer sues Ubisoft for copyright infringement over Assassin's Creed - News - play.tm



And what the heck was he doing for 5 years ??


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

As a franchise gains popularity People think "Yeah!Now its time to make more money.Let me sue that guy".
I Swear if it was COD.Some COD Fans,Would have traced him and killed him


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2012)

the gameplay looks more bad-ass....the gfx look awesome!!!!


----------



## shantanu (May 27, 2012)

Just hoping to get my hands on this by november, 5-6 months of wait is too much for me.


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

shantanu said:


> Just hoping to get my hands on this by november, 5-6 months of wait is too much for me.



Time passes really quickly, belive me.


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

looks good. when is this ~love~ releasing on pc and ps3?


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

^^ Yes on both.


----------



## Alok (May 30, 2012)

Ubisoft Settles Assassin's Creed Lawsuit


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

^^You dont mess with a multi-Billion Euro Entrepreneurs.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2012)

You mean..the Templars?


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

I Mean the Ubisoft Executives....


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

guys check the gameplay from E3

[YOUTUBE]G_pyIjBYK7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K3npachi (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sezzzSetLs&list=PLE196726F02565118&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

The Background Track reminds of AC:Brotherhood Trailer doesn't it ?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

K3npachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sezzzSetLs&list=PLE196726F02565118&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The Background Track reminds of AC:Brotherhood Trailer doesn't it ?



hey correct the youtube tag...video is not visible


----------



## puneet sharma (Jun 6, 2012)

ubisoft cinematic never disappoint !!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL6chDa7T8Q

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2i-dRkPtQA

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=imPxEsAsgXk


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 10, 2012)

hey hi guys,
is it my browser or something the above post is only white boxe's 
btw what about this .....
Assassin's Creed III Official E3 Cinematic Trailer [North America] - YouTube

song "Damned" by The Superhuman!! or u can type this Assassin's Creed III E3 Trailer Soundtrack Clean HD 

so what do u guys think ??

sorry if its already psoted...


----------



## Raziel (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice character & cinematics, but Assassin's Creed is hugely overrated. Totally pointless boring gameplay imo. I don't know where they are taking the story to..wondering if it even has a story


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

@raziel, You even played AC1 and 2?
and pointless boring gameplay!? 
I'm leaving this planet.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, I have played all the Assassin's Creed games and the 1 and 2 were my favorites. Rest of them were pointless. The missions are just kinda joke to me. Assassin's are supposed to do super stealth assassinations imo...They took it far frm the original concept. Now it's kinda blend of Prince of Persia...RTS games..u invest money..climb every towers & jump down..bla bla blaa it's all the same thing over n over...The AI is totally dumb. You run around and kill a 50 people and go and sit on a bench, all is fine! The fight is also kinda repetetive in style..they should have added some 50weapons with unique combos and stuff instead..

I feel so ****in bored playing missions of the latest one. Moving crates to the dock bla bla bla..

Assassin's Creed is a game with a huge potential, gigantic environments n stuff, they modeled almost the whole Italy in AC 2..but I dnt know y it fails to use it well..all repetetive moves n combos..but honestly it sucks..
you can find similar opinions if u google...I know fanboys won't accept this..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Raziel said:


> Yes, I have played all the Assassin's Creed games and the 1 and 2 were my favorites. *Rest of them were pointless.*



Should have mentioned that in the first post. Same thing with me, played BroHood, didn't even give a damn about Revelations(just watched the ending on youtube, which was worth it), except for the trailer with woodkid's soundtrack and Han's Zimmer's theme 
But AC3 looks crazy!! You checked the naval warfare gameplay? the weather system, water effects are mind blowing..can't even believe all that was running on 360!

[youtube]TpBL-g9-Ss4[/youtube]

About the low quality expansions(brohood and revelations), Ubi's reason was pretty legit, that annual releases(rehashes) are necessary to make high quality stuff like AC3. But then again, both Brohood and Revs weren't so bad, atleast they worked hard on creating the locations etc..unlike COD lol.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 17, 2012)

Damn waiting for it!! playing revelations now....saw the 6 min official gameplay environment is just awesome...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xxE5R6uAWKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah she was the one I was talking about..both looks and voice are amazing, do check her entire channel.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I share the same sentiments of cyborg here. AC 1&2 were one of the best games. Later 2 games were good but not in league with AC series. I hope this game satisfies this series.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I share the same sentiments of cyborg here. AC 1&2 were one of the best games. Later 2 games were good but not in league with AC series. I hope this game satisfies this series.



yeah ur r8 agree wid u, i own every AC game and played it i never got the xp playing AC 2 in b & revelations.AC 2 is best in the whole series hoping AC 3 will b same,Damn i miss the FLYING MACHINE SO MUCH....


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 23, 2012)

*Rumor: Assassin's Creed III Might Be Delayed for the PC*

There is a good chance Assassin's Creed III will be delayed for the PC platform. It would be unsurprising considering Ubsioft's track record with PC releases, but according to a Czech distributor the PC version will release on November 23rd, a whole month later than the console versions, which is October 31st.

The Czech distributor had posted a Facebook image announcing the availability of Assassin's Creed III's Join or Die Edition. Below the image was the official release date along with a fine print that said, "PC version out 23rd November, 2012."
*me.ign.com/pictures/articles/1790/74307.jpg

Ubisoft has yet to comment on the matter, so this remains only as a rumor for now. But this should come as no surprise for PC players who have waited for similar amounts of time for Ubisoft games to release on the platform. Ubisoft has done it for every of its game, and it would in fact, be surprising if the PC version is released on the same day as the console versions.

Source:EuroGamer


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the cover art, reminds me of Age of Empires 3.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I like the cover art, reminds me of Age of Empires 3.


Yes looks like el classico old replica of AoE I used to play AoE II Age of kings

BTW its Join or Die Edition Real Standard  one would be different from this


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 2, 2012)

*Assassin’s Creed III: You Can Expect Big Secrets*
Players won't know everything about this game before they play it.

Alex Hutchinson, the creative director on Assassin’s Creed III, told us recently that players can expect some major gameplay secrets when they get their hands on Assassin’s Creed III later this year.

“We’ve managed to keep some secrets,” he said. “The games industry is terrible for secrets, and I’m kind of bored of working on things where everybody’s seen everything before we launch. So we wanted to keep a bunch of secrets… up to ship. There’s some cool stuff. If you buy the game there’s two or three really big systems that we won’t talk about unless I’m defeated by marketing in a pitched battle.”

The naval battles reveal at E3 was one such secret (and "amazing" that it didn’t leak, “given that was something we’ve been developing for two and a half years already”), so we can’t wait to find out what the rest are. Any guesses? Weigh in below.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

LOL...Ubi has a lot of experience with 'leaks', guess they learnt a lot from that.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2012)

*Assassin's Creed III: Fourth of July Trailer*

Tomorrow is July 4th, it's USA's Independence Day, and to join in the celebration Ubisoft has published a "Fourth of July" trailer for Assassin's Creed III, it's upcoming action title that uses the American Revolution as the backstory.
Assassin's Creed 3 - Fourth of July Trailer- YouTube
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4IgDWJqMvw[/YOUTUBE]

Assassin's Creed III will release for PS3 and Xbox 360 on October 30. The PC version might be delayed.


----------



## Alok (Jul 16, 2012)

Game will feature directx11.
Assassin’s Creed 3 PC will support DX11, dedicated team working on it, on track for October release | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## abhidev (Jul 24, 2012)

Amazing Cinematic trailer....Awesome!!!

[YOUTUBE]nL6chDa7T8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 24, 2012)

my xbox controller is waiting to assassinate.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Yqc-iYw1Kys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 3, 2012)

The creators of Assassins creed series say that the next iteration may be based in India.I wonder how that would look like . By The Way,Im really excited about AC3.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Amazing Cinematic trailer....Awesome!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nL6chDa7T8Q[/YOUTUBE]


Can someone kill me, please?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ask the assassin(s)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah finally Dx11 for AC game. Looks like ubi has done the homework.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Ah finally Dx11 for AC game. Looks like ubi has done the homework.



Pc version is releasing on 23 november i.e 23 days late . Not good not bad - Assassin's Creed III PC Release Date - IGN


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I guess we are used to this arn't we ??


----------



## iittopper (Aug 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I guess we are used to this arn't we ??


 here is a interesting post 
"I Find this all terribly amusing. Ubisoft confirmed this morning that Assassin's Creed 3 will hit PC on November 20 -- three weeks after its console release (Nov. 23 in the UK). Shocker, I know. The delay isn't the amusing part, the fact that Ubisoft has repeatedly denied the PC version would ship sometime after its console brethren is what makes me chuckle.

It all started back in March when our own Dan Stapleton previewed Assassin's Creed 3 and asked Ubi PR how long the PC delay would be. Here's how that exchange went:

GameSpy: So when's the PC release date?

Ubisoft PR: October 30th.

GameSpy: Yeah, but when's the real PC release date?

Ubisoft PR: It's October 30th.

GameSpy: Uh huh. And can you say that with a straight face?

Ubisoft PR: You can ask me as many times as you like, but the answer will be the same.

GameSpy: Very well, let's move on. So,when will you announce the delay of the PC version?

Ubisoft PR: ..."


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ LOL.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Deus Creed III

*fapamentalist.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/aceus-ex.jpg

and then someone fixed it.

*i.imgur.com/VSr1i.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ Real nice piece of art I must say.


----------



## Alok (Aug 14, 2012)

Neval Battle >
[youtube]dGqg7s4BKFM[/youtube]


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Alok (Aug 24, 2012)

ithehappy said:


>



[youtube]dCDvBPQtIec[/youtube]

Why you no use [youtube] tag?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2012)

After seeing so many videos and all, it looks like this series has headed in new direction. Can't say its good or bad, looks kinda neutral to me. Developers are taking risk which is certainly a good thing.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 7, 2012)

checkout the new TV commercial


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

^^ About what ??


----------



## abhidev (Sep 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ about what ??



ac- iii


----------



## Alok (Sep 8, 2012)

abhidev said:


> checkout the new TV commercial



i can't see video. Why you guys don't use "youtube" tag.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 9, 2012)

ok guys idk if this has been discussed earlier, I'm new to AC series, should I start from the very first game to understand the story? or will playing revelations be enough? and there are 4 games in total right?


----------



## Saumil996 (Sep 9, 2012)

If you just play revelations you probably will be very confused after it (atleast my cousin felt so) Having played all the ac games except 1 i guess it is best if you play AC 2 (for me the best) AC B and then go on to AC R


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ok guys idk if this has been discussed earlier, I'm new to AC series, should I start from the very first game to understand the story? or will playing revelations be enough? and there are 4 games in total right?



Play from the first.


----------



## Alok (Sep 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ok guys idk if this has been discussed earlier, I'm new to AC series, should I start from the very first game to understand the story? or will playing revelations be enough? and there are 4 games in total right?



start from first.


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dude start from 1st.


----------



## Alok (Sep 11, 2012)

[youtube]aLc7dKDww5I[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

@dan4u
If you want to understand the story then start from first as story wise that game is very important. However if you care about gameplay only then start from second.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 15, 2012)

I want this.

*i.imgur.com/WrPrq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7Mz8c.jpg

Album


----------



## Alok (Sep 15, 2012)

^ Cool, where u got these?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty bad actually, looks like an Assassin of 2012!


----------



## Alok (Sep 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Pretty bad actually, looks like an Assassin of 2012!



i want that dress for me not in game


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 15, 2012)

@Alok and anyone.

over here


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2012)

Alok said:


> i want that dress for me not in game


I'd like to have it too, but the price is very stiff for a non leather jacket.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

Too pricey. I ain't buying it.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Check out real life Assassin's Creed!


this is some crazy **** !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice video thanks


----------



## Jripper (Sep 17, 2012)

The dude is almost like a ninja  *almost*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

Ah just a couple of months to go. Lets just wait n watch.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Sep 21, 2012)

How is AC: Revelations? Played AC 2 and AC: Brotherhood but did not buy this...

I hate games which have some annoying gameplay mechanics throughout, in this case that tower defence or something... Far Cry 2 had malaria which forced me to leave it within 2 hours... Is that aspect fun breaker? I dont want to keep doing the same thing again and again because the developers were lazy to think through... Is there a smart way to make it a permanent success so I dont have to repeat it... Multiple towers is fine but not same tower 10 times...

Honestly, I dont worry too much about the story as I tend to get confused with so many characters, 2 hours movie is fine for me but not games which stretch to 20 hours or so... I would still go for AC 3 as it seems quite fresh gameplay wise...

Reply strictly from gameplay perspective please... Thanks guys...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

From gameplay perspective its nearly same as ACB. No major changes or anything, just added that tower defence. You can skip this game.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 21, 2012)

Jesus Christ! That ultra crap tower defence is here too


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 21, 2012)

^do not take the name of the lord in vain
-----------------------------------------------------------------
will this game have DRM like AC2?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't think this game would have AC2 type DRM as we haven't got any official word about it at all.


----------



## techbulb (Sep 22, 2012)

ya you only have to do tower defense one time rest you just have to play the game at your best and you will never have to it again bombs system in revelations is very good i liked it very much


----------



## akkies_2000 (Sep 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I don't think this game would have AC2 type DRM as we haven't got any official word about it at all.



I read somewhere they are done with "always online" restriction, i think on IGN... Should not be there now...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

Still I don't think that they will implement this type of activation.


----------



## Alok (Oct 5, 2012)

*vgutopia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/401534_473297129358073_956156783_n-600x336.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2012)

Ah finally Desmond Miles. Sometimes I totally forget that this game is about him and not Altair or Ezio.


----------



## Alok (Oct 6, 2012)

^ They changed his face to match with Connor..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2012)

Well thats really sad. It would be hard to connect with story properly. I hope they won't change the face much.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> From gameplay perspective its nearly same as ACB. No major changes or anything, just added that tower defence. You can skip this game.



tower defense? pass the video which shows that please
Why i liked this gameplay
It has aspects of total war + a naval war


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2012)

Well thats the point. This is a Action and Adventure game not a RTS or RPG.


----------



## Alok (Oct 6, 2012)

Character pics and multiplayer shots revealed >
Ubisoft released Assassins Creed III Characters Screenshots | GamingSquid


----------



## Incrediable (Oct 6, 2012)

Alok said:


> Character pics and multiplayer shots revealed >
> Ubisoft released Assassins Creed III Characters Screenshots | GamingSquid



Looks nice. Let's wait to get my hands on when Its released.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ZIiMD.jpg


----------



## techbulb (Oct 19, 2012)

Cooler Master - Assassin's Creed III Giveaway | Facebook
for a free copy of ac3


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice Initiative by CM. Just 2 weeks to go


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Someone painted Ezio.

*i.imgur.com/JlT0n.jpg


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 28, 2012)

Check out "Assassin's Creed in 5 min" video on ign.com... Nice way to cover the story for those like me who had missed couple of games... Did not play AC 1 and AC:R..

Feel like playing Revelations but cant stand tower defence mechanism as I hear it is very annoying...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2012)

I didn't find that annoying but kind of different and which had nothing to with the plot but was just slapped on gamer's face forcefully.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 28, 2012)

I read somewhere that if we put an assassin(of a certain level) as a commander of a tower, it wont fall again... Something of that sort, is it so?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> I read somewhere that if we put an assassin(of a certain level) as a commander of a tower, it wont fall again... Something of that sort, is it so?



I didn't exactly get you.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ i  saw a video of that once,
what he meant he you put up templar etc in the possiton you want ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2012)

just pre-ordered Assassin's Creed III game | Game | Flipkart.com PC


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 30, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> just pre-ordered Assassin's Creed III game | Game | Flipkart.com PC



Cool..m gonna order this too after its release and reading reviews 

Look at the xbox and ps3 prices!!


----------



## Jripper (Oct 30, 2012)

Assassin's Creed III Review - IGN


IGN review is in people!
Looks pretty sweet. And has an epic multiplayer too by the sound of it.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 31, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> just pre-ordered Assassin's Creed III game | Game | Flipkart.com PC



Why flipkart? Game4u is offering such a sexy neckchain with the game on preorder. Read on facebook it was till 30th oct. Ordered mine on last day  check if they are still offering it.

With BF3 I had received dog tags with my name on it and a steelcase for dvd  at times I put it on while playing MP 

Bought NFS MW as well. They are offering t-shirt along with it. Got 10% discount as well for being an Elite Team member


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

I never actually believe IGN ratings. Biased many times so I would see PC Gamer's review and others.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 31, 2012)

Pre ordered Assassin's creed 3 from flipkart


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Why flipkart? Game4u is offering such a sexy neckchain with the game on preorder. Read on facebook it was till 30th oct. Ordered mine on last day  check if they are still offering it.
> 
> With BF3 I had received dog tags with my name on it and a steelcase for dvd  at times I put it on while playing MP
> 
> Bought NFS MW as well. They are offering t-shirt along with it. Got 10% discount as well for being an Elite Team member


didnt know of this site :O
anyways, fk giving a poster of AC3


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2012)

necklace>> poster


----------



## Jripper (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't know about game4u as well 
And yes a necklace is more awesome though but not sure game4u will ship to my place or not.
Poster isn't too bad I guess 

And looking forward to the multiplayer part of this game as well


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ yes ! multiplayer is awesome in ac3 . And game4u ships very fast , they are completely reliable .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2012)

I wanted to buy this game too, but thought I d rather wait and see how the PC performance is, don't want to end up having a bug-filled dX11 game


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2012)

I think pc version will be good , just like all previous version ! but i bet it will still not support 16:10 display resolution like previous one ! And ubisoft recommend xbox controller for pc ( i have played all assassin game with controller and believe me , it works very well ) , so preorder it to get necklace/poster + dlc for free 

PS - from what i have heard , the game is too long unlike previous installment and added multiplayer can make you play the game for as long as 70 hours . this is very good news to me considering it is available for rs 999 as preorder unlike other ea games @ 1499


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

70 hours for AC game, I don't think so.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 70 hours for AC game, I don't think so.



40 for SP, and so on for Multiplayer.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

Well then its OK, 40 hrs is more than enough for a SP game specially a AC like Action and Adventure game because after that they become boring and all.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 70 hours for AC game, I don't think so.



yes this game is too lengthy ! it has 12 sequence unlike revelation which have 8 sequence  and multiplayer portion is also huge . and dont forget the season pass which will keep you busy even more  . plus side missions and naval battle make the game more interesting .

so i think it is completely worth rs 999 , just hoping it look better in pc than console .


----------



## Jripper (Oct 31, 2012)

^ That makes 2 of us 
Hope my 6850 can handle the game smoothly at highest settings though


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes it'll handle it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I think pc version will be good , just like all previous version ! but i bet it will still not support 16:10 display resolution like previous one ! And ubisoft recommend xbox controller for pc ( i have played all assassin game with controller and believe me , it works very well ) , so preorder it to get necklace/poster + dlc for free
> 
> PS - from what i have heard , the game is too long unlike previous installment and added multiplayer can make you play the game for as long as 70 hours . this is very good news to me considering it is available for rs 999 as preorder unlike other ea games @ 1499



Read, DX11...that's what I am afraid of. Also read, Arkham City, nfs most wanted 2012 dx11 performance issues 
Dx11 has become a marketing trick these days, even Call of duty is getting an unnecessary dx11 support


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I hope that DX11 is good thing for this game and not a curse for it.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 4, 2012)

finally ordered assassin creed 3 from flipkart . Not ordered from game4u as i loved poster more than necklace as a preorder bonus , Although i wont be able to enjoy multiplayer as i dont have internet connection as of now but , still this game deserve my 999 , and it will be shame not to buy it especially if your assassin creed fans . and here is the poster size we will get from flipkart - *i45.tinypic.com/sosmiu.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 4, 2012)

Play with controller ^^


----------



## iittopper (Nov 4, 2012)

yes i already have xbox 360 controller , I just need to upgrade my 17 inch monitor to full hd before 23 november , in order to experience full leisure


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> finally ordered assassin creed 3 from flipkart . Not ordered from game4u as i loved poster more than necklace as a preorder bonus , Although i wont be able to enjoy multiplayer as i dont have internet connection as of now but , still this game deserve my 999 , and it will be shame not to buy it especially if your assassin creed fans . and here is the poster size we will get from flipkart - *i45.tinypic.com/sosmiu.jpg



What if, Ubisoft suddenly brings back the always-on DRM?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 4, 2012)

^ Don't jinx it dude -_-

And thats a decent sized poster  
Hope the DLC pack will be awesome too(Captain of the aquila)


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2012)

Who knows! There are rumors that Ubisoft is going to bring back the always on drm for PC, though I wish they won't


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

i dont care if they bring it or not , i just know that this game deserve my 999 bucks . And i also want to enjoy multiplayer .


----------



## Jripper (Nov 5, 2012)

@cyborg Yeah but I guess its too late to change anything for the pc version now. Only a few days left. Maybe in future titles. Lets see.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2012)

Release Date: *23/11/2012*


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

^^ yes its long time , but no problem for me , other games are keeping me to busy , like most wanted , amazing spiderman , witcher 2 . I will be surprised if pc version looks better than the console one ( which itself has one of the best graphic to date) .


----------



## Jripper (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah err..23rd is not that far away from a viewpoint of the company to make changes. Things are probably getting listed and shipped to their destinations(read:-sellers) by now.


But then again, I am only making assumptions since I don't work at ubisoft.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

people ! stop being so hateful to ubisoft . They also give something to pcgamer which other developers dont do . First of all all ubisoft pc games are priced at rs999 in india which is much better than ea games ( rs 1499) , blizzard games ( above 2k) , call of duty game ( above 3k) , they eventually release their exclusive for the pc like rayman origin , I am alive , future soldier etc . All the assassin creed game have been very good port for my pc , no issue , glitch , fps drop . And do remember watchdogs is coming which was shown in pc in E3 . So i think assassin creed 3 will be same , without any glitch , or drm protection . Beside no one change anything at the time of release date .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I have no hate for Ubisoft apart from their Infamous DRM issues. 

Well I have no hate for Ubisoft apart from their Infamous DRM issues.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ordered Assassin's Creed Revelation as well from Game4U  Thought why miss this one - it was just for 410, how bad could it be  Look forward to finish it before AC3 is shipped or AC3 would have to wait...



gameranand said:


> I didn't exactly get you.



Missed ur reply... I read somewhere that if you assign a master assassin (who has been trained upto a certain level), that tower will not fall to enemy again.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Missed ur reply... I read somewhere that if you assign a master assassin (who has been trained upto a certain level), that tower will not fall to enemy again.



OK, Got it.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 11, 2012)

KK , so finally got a full hd monitor dell st2220m for 8.1k just to enjoy the awesomeness of assassin creed 3 fully . My 560ti was getting insulted to run games @ 1024X768 , hence it used to make loud noice  ,  now all iz well ....


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ thanks , now i think its your turn for a upgrade for 130k


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah it is. Will do it ASAP.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice upgrade but it's a huge one. Sad part is you'll lose too many fps going to full hd from that resolution.
Congrats btw.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

I still play games on HD. Its just that the no. of games I play is limited because of my current config.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2012)

How is Revelations ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty good game I must say but nothing new when compared to other AC games. Worth playing one time, thats for sure.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 12, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Nice upgrade but it's a huge one. Sad part is you'll lose too many fps going to full hd from that resolution.
> Congrats btw.



thanks , yes i know i will lose fps , but i think 560ti can still max out this game .


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just WOW!!! look at those graphics  of artwork they look amazing!!!!! :


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 14, 2012)

pre ordered on flipkart!


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Pretty good game I must say but nothing new when compared to other AC games. Worth playing one time, thats for sure.



Very happy with my decision to buy Revelations. There is not much new to the gameplay but still very addictive. And most importantly, its just for 400 rs on game4u and flipkart 

BTW after having played it for over 15-16 hours, not a single den attack for me except for the tutorial one. Keep notoriety below 100% and it'll never happen  All my assassin recruits are level 10 now and will soon become level 15 post which there wont be any chance of templar den attack  Seems like it wasnt that forced - just work your way around it.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2012)

Still 4 days for game to release here , and flipkart will take 1 day to deliever , while some people have started playing the game from today  , feels bad .. I am really hoping that multiplayer will live upto my expectations as i play only FPS multiplayer .


----------



## mitraark (Nov 19, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Still 4 days for game to release here , and flipkart will take 1 day to deliever , while some people have started playing the game from today  , feels bad .. I am really hoping that multiplayer will live upto my expectations as i play only FPS multiplayer .



Bad is the last thing you should be feeling after buying original. And i thought it was suppsed to release on 20th., why 4 days later herE ?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Bad is the last thing you should be feeling after buying original. And i thought it was suppsed to release on 20th., why 4 days later herE ?



it is actually releasing on 23 here , but nobody gets on the release date here even if it is flipkart . So it will probably reach 24 or 25 . I just bought it to support the developer , will not be able to play multiplayer for sometime as i dont have broadband connection as of now ( mtnl is really screwing me) .


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2012)

^ I don't think them pirates have got a working version out yet so people here can't be playing already 
But yes it does suck not to be able to get my copy before 24-26th -_- (25th is a sunday).
Waiting for my AC3 poster and game itself


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol, no, it is released, downloading right now. Gonna start playing from day after tomorrow. Everything had to release now damn it.


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 22, 2012)

Game is badly optimized...first sequence is ok..but when u reach boston huge fps dips..from 60 to 17-18fps..gpu usage dropped from 99 to 30-40ish..checked a few forums..a lot of pple are having this problem..guys with i7 and good gpus are the only one able to play this even they are getting 40-45 fps but no lag...hope they fix this issue soon. most are saying its a cpu problem and game is cpu heavy..but i think its optimization problem cause i ran cpu and gpu monitering OSD while playing. and my cpu usage was at 67% usage and gpu at 35-40%.

My opinion is to wait for a while till they fix this, cause u'll be disappointed when u won't be able to play this smoothly after completing 2-3% of the game


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

It could be a issue with Win 8. Are win 7 users also getting these problems ??


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 22, 2012)

windows 7 have same issues..and its not playable on win xp as the game requires direct x 11. just google AC 3 fps issues..u'll find loads of sites about this.. i actually talked to pple in tomshardware forum they told me the devs now know about the issue and are now working on fixing this..


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2012)

lets wait for a fix . meanwhile assassin creed 3 is more delayed by flipkart . they are showing release date to be late november , i somehow now feeling to cancel my preorder but the damn poster is too good to miss .

lets wait for a fix . meanwhile assassin creed 3 is more delayed by flipkart . they are showing release date to be late november , i somehow now feeling to cancel my preorder but the damn poster is too good to miss .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 22, 2012)

Which poster mate ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just what I d thought, never trust dx11 ports!


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Which poster mate ?



this one 

*linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&url=http%3A//i45.tinypic.com/sosmiu.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

You can buy the poster separately also from Flipkart, although its unavailable right now.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2012)

It cost rs 350 in flipkart .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 22, 2012)

May be local printing press will offer more cheap price.


----------



## Fog (Nov 22, 2012)

I preordered this from flipkart.

I HOPE it comes soon!

Any idea when it's gonna come anyone?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

Fog said:


> I preordered this from flipkart.
> 
> I HOPE it comes soon!
> 
> Any idea when it's gonna come anyone?



After 2-3 days from release date and maybe more.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Nov 23, 2012)

There was some locket available with the package? Anyone have that, i would have loved to get that locket !


----------



## Jripper (Nov 23, 2012)

Earlier flipkart showed 23/11/12 as the date of release and now its showing late november while the game has already released!
This is so lame -_-


----------



## iittopper (Nov 23, 2012)

apurvgupta1 said:


> There was some locket available with the package? Anyone have that, i would have loved to get that locket !



yes game4u was giving it as preorder bonus



Jripper said:


> Earlier flipkart showed 23/11/12 as the date of release and now its showing late november while the game has already released!
> This is so lame -_-



agreed , now i think we will get it around 1 december .


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yes game4u was giving it as preorder bonus



Is the locket available now? 
And how I will get the game? physical disc or Download, if I buy from game4u
Dont have access to game4u as I am behind a proxy.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 23, 2012)

apurvgupta1 said:


> There was some locket available with the package? Anyone have that, i would have loved to get that locket !





Jripper said:


> Earlier flipkart showed 23/11/12 as the date of release and now its showing late november while the game has already released!
> This is so lame -_-





arijitsinha said:


> Is the locket available now?
> And how I will get the game? physical disc or Download, if I buy from game4u
> Dont have access to game4u as I am behind a proxy.



yes it still there . But preorder hurry as they may close this offer by 2 or 3 days


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 23, 2012)

Flipkart is the most stupid site ever to buy a game from. They simply do not understand the meaning of pre order.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2012)

^Can't blame them. They're not online digital sellers like Steam or GOG.com, they'll send it to you when the distributor of Ubisoft for India send them the copies. I don't think, they'll be having it themselves.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

rahulkadukar said:


> Flipkart is the most stupid site ever to buy a game from. They simply do not understand the meaning of pre order.



Even game4u has informed that India release date has been postponed by few days.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 24, 2012)

anyone here having problems running AC3 on Very High AA?? i use HD7770, and whenever i make AA to very high, there are broken textures around the character and environment.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2012)

> Dear Customer,
> 
> Greetings from Flipkart!
> 
> ...



damn


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn, this game's awesome! I'm feeling it. The same feeling I got for ACII. Immediate start is rather boring, but after 15 minutes, things get a little greater. The animations, the graphics have been improved from AC: B [haven't played AC: R]. All the characters feel human. Some screens.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-18-13-18.jpg
Altair, teh baws.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-18-21-27.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-20-23-38.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-29-20-92.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-30-35-91.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-39-37-94.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-41-03-11.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-53-36-38.jpg
Things get interestin'.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2412-58-02-05.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2413-03-15-22.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/AC3SP2012-11-2413-03-18-67.jpg
Just as epic.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ yes even i got the same message . I hate game delays here .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

> All in all, Assassin’s Creed III is a total mess. The game performs worse than Need For Speed: Most Wanted


Assassin’s Creed III – PC Performance Analysis | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

Lets wait for patch then. LOL.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

A performance patch? not unless its a debacle as big as Arkham City's. I guess the developers will just leave it like that., so unfortunate


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> A performance patch? not unless its a debacle as big as Arkham City's. I guess the developers will just leave it like that., so unfortunate



Hopefully it will be playable on my soon to arrive RIG.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2012)

^Nope. GTX 680 couldn't handle it at 1080p. I'm terribly let down. I was all "Damn, so good" and bam, I reach city and fps drops to 20. *6@$!



cyborg47 said:


> not unless its a debacle as big as Arkham City's.



BTW, what was it?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

Update, the game's doing fine, all high at 45+ fps, yet to reach Boston. Not sure why DSOG guys had a problem with this game.
The character navigation is great, better than the one in the previous games, wonder why so many people are complaining about it.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> BTW, what was it?



The game was unplayable on DX11 until it was fixed after a week of the game's release.


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 24, 2012)

Reach boston and u'll find out why  m at sequence 6. game plays at 25-28 fps in boston..it isn't so bad but u get constant micro hangs which makes the game annoying. pple with quadcore and with i5 and above n at atleast 3.0 ghz are able to play this at 35-40 fps in cities.. game is badly optimized for multicore processor and threading and single core processors can't handle the whole load . Ubi sure dropped the ball on this one..most are saying that new patch will be available by next weeks end but who knows..

Arkham city was atleast playable in dx9 at the time of the launch...this however is not..turned vsync off in .ini file and got 3-6 fps boost. game plays fine at 30-35 with little to no lag in forest..main problem is in cities..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hah..if boston is going to make things worse, i ll probably won't even get back to this game again.


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 24, 2012)

lol... 

U guys saw the screenshots NVIDIAGeek posted..the last one where he's standing on crows next and looking at the city far away..thats boston  the game goes to hell from here  . but u can still play it if u'r a fan of AC and can't wait for a patch


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

I am a fan but I can't play with lags so I'll wait.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Update, the game's doing fine, all high at 45+ fps, yet to reach Boston. Not sure why DSOG guys had a problem with this game.
> The character navigation is great, better than the one in the previous games, wonder why so many people are complaining about it.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats good to hear



gameranand said:


> I am a fan but I can't play with lags so I'll wait.



Well it is not that bad as people are saying , give it a try . Plus with you new rig i dont think you will lag .


----------



## anky (Nov 24, 2012)

hello guys..i have just finished assasins creed 1 today!!..yeah...part 1 bcoz i wanted to know the whole story..!
but i felt that all the missions were more or less same...same investigations and all..
is it the same in part 2?...
and can anyone please tell me where to buy assasins creed 2?..(PC version)..
game4u does'nt have it..so any other website from where i can get it cheap..
thnx in advance..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Update, the game's doing fine, all high at 45+ fps, yet to reach Boston. Not sure why DSOG guys had a problem with this game.
> The character navigation is great, better than the one in the previous games, wonder why so many people are complaining about it.



That's what I thought. Wait till you reach Boston. You know the DSOG guys are telling truth. But as I am a fan, I'm playing this with 20-30 fps on Normal at 1440x900. Still, looking better than ACII.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 24, 2012)

anky said:


> hello guys..i have just finished assasins creed 1 today!!..yeah...part 1 bcoz i wanted to know the whole story..!
> but i felt that all the missions were more or less same...same investigations and all..
> is it the same in part 2?...
> and can anyone please tell me where to buy assasins creed 2?..(PC version)..
> ...



look at IVG trading forums.. and try Uplay store..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> That's what I thought. Wait till you reach Boston. You know the DSOG guys are telling truth. But as I am a fan, I'm playing this with 20-30 fps on Normal at 1440x900. Still, looking better than ACII.



Yeah the improvements are really good for an AC game.

EDIT- Looks like the DSOG guys are true after all, another frocked up port, 17fps average in Boston.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 24, 2012)

Game has very good gameplay and realism. Made a short gameplay video


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> EDIT- Looks like the DSOG guys are true after all, another frocked up port, 17fps average in Boston.



See, I tolja. Err.. DSOG did too. Guys with GTX680 are getting 20-25 fps.  

BTW, you can continue the game by turning every setting to Normal and get average of 23 fps. ._. Only if you're hardcore.

gameranand, I recommend you to wait for a patch before turning on this game 'cause the fps you'd get would question the money you'll be spending on the your rig.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

I lowered everything, its still the same 17-20fps crap.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah the improvements are really good for an AC game.
> 
> EDIT- Looks like the DSOG guys are true after all, another frocked up port, 17fps average in Boston.



Bad news for me . Are you playing in full hd ? And tell me at what setting you are playing that avg 17 fps . @Nvidiageek your pc configuration ??


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2012)

How's the game?
Friend told me that in first 45 mins we have to just scout/roam here and there.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Bad news for me . Are you playing in full hd ? And tell me at what setting you are playing that avg 17 fps . @Nvidiageek your pc configuration ??



1920*1080, the same framerate regardless of the graphics settings(which are laughable btw, LOL!!).



Piyush said:


> Friend told me that in first 45 mins we have to just scout/roam here and there.



Its not like some negative point, AC games always had a slow start.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2012)

This is interesting

*www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2012/11/Assassins-Creed-3-Test-GPU-Benchmarks.png


Source  Assassin's Creed 3 im Test: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks unter DX11 - Update: Screenshots mit Maximalgrafik und Vergleichsbilder


i am shocked that 560ti is performing better than 7970


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2012)

^Heh, my HD5850's givin' me 23-30 fps.  

Poor work, Ubi, very poor.


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I lowered everything, its still the same 17-20fps crap.



turn vsyn off in the .ini file...u'll get a boost of 4-5 fps..which makes it a little more playable u can find it here " C:\Users\Username\Documents\Assassin's Creed III " after that make it read-only..m still playing it..love this game..if they'll patch it..i'll play this all over again 

love the ship fights 



iittopper said:


> i am shocked that 560ti is performing better than 7970



That's cause nvidia rolled out new 310. beta drivers specifically for AC III which gives them 5-10% performance boost. 

Nvidia spokesperson said in the nvidia forum that the game is cpu intensive and this is the best they can do right now until ubi patches the game


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> turn vsyn off in the .ini file...u'll get a boost of 4-5 fps..which makes it a little more playable u can find it here " C:\Users\Username\Documents\Assassin's Creed III " after that make it read-only..m still playing it..love this game..if they'll patch it..i'll play this all over again
> 
> love the ship fights
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, will check that out


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> turn vsyn off in the .ini file...u'll get a boost of 4-5 fps..which makes it a little more playable u can find it here " C:\Users\Username\Documents\Assassin's Creed III " after that make it read-only..m still playing it..love this game..if they'll patch it..i'll play this all over again
> 
> love the ship fights
> 
> ...




Thanks for the head up . Good i have nvidia 560ti


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

Turned off the V-Sync in the ini file, and installed the 310.61 beta drivers, about 10fps improvement, not so good but very playable 

God dammit..the animations are so amazing, best so far in a multiplatform title.


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 24, 2012)

Another good news

Assassin’s Creed 3 patch with Xbox 360 DLC blow - ProductReviews

*forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/726389-Assassin-s-Creed-III-Thanksgiving-Patch-Spoilers-Forums

Patch is confirmed now...hope this increases the overall performance of our system in this game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank God, waiting for it impatiently. ACIII is too incredible. Lovin' it, just like I loved Dishonored.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't even received my copy yet  And apparently I won't be getting a smooth gameplay with my 6850. Argh -_- all hopes on this patch :\


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 25, 2012)

Bad news

Thanksgiving Patch Now Available! | Forums

It seems that this patch was already included with the pc version..will have to wait for another one..no confirmation on the new patch  

m trying to find how to force dx10 it might give a little more fps boost...


----------



## iittopper (Nov 25, 2012)

^^ you cant force dx10 . 

For people who get low fps in boston , here is simple step to solve the problem

1) Save the game when you reach boston/area where you are getting low fps . Then close the game
2) Play hitman absolution till a patch is released .

If they release a patch when i get my hands on the game , then i think our delay from flipkart will be worth .


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 25, 2012)

lol 

yeah i tried that..this game is for direct x 11 only... and game is atleast playable..m getting 28-45 fps depending on area.. snow or spring has little or no effect at all..playing sequence 9.. ubi created the best AC game but they f***ed it up with bad optimization.

meh i still love this game and will finish this if they patch it or not


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^ you cant force dx10 .
> 
> For people who get low fps in boston , here is simple step to solve the problem
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## theserpent (Nov 25, 2012)

Do i need to Play AC 2 series for this game


----------



## Alok (Nov 25, 2012)

No. You can read plot somewhere. Btw those game are pretty good too , specially AC II.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 25, 2012)

@theserpent AC2 is epic. play it for the amount of fun it is. If in too much of a hurry, read plots of brotherhood and revelations from wikipedia or watch the "Assassins creed in 5 minutes" video on youtube.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Do i need to Play AC 2 series for this game



AC2 is the best in the series, worth a play.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Do i need to Play AC 2 series for this game



You need to, coz if you don't, you'll miss the most badass assassins of all


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2012)

Just started, entered Sequence 2. So far liking it, my favourite series anyway. Just that the FPS is dropping below 30 sometimes. Everything at max however. Should change my GPU now, it's getting old.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Just started, entered Sequence 2. So far liking it, my favourite series anyway. Just that the FPS is dropping below 30 sometimes. Everything at max however. Should change my GPU now, it's getting old.



Which one AC2 or AC3 ??


----------



## iittopper (Nov 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Which one AC2 or AC3 ??



AC2 will run with good fps with nvidia 560 . So i am guessing it Ac3


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Which one AC2 or AC3 ??


AC III of course.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2012)

played a little at my bro's place...works like a charm....and the game simply looks gorgeous


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 26, 2012)

just ended the game  ending is kinda forced. i don't know about others but i don't like it..i was hoping the game will give me a damn choice but nooooooo...damn u ubisoft


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 26, 2012)

Well further in the game, at 12%, hmm, I kinda am confused. Don't know if I am liking it or not, too much open world, well, and the story...! I am not clearly getting it.
Btw- How to defend myself an attack while in a fight? There are only two options, 'E' to break defense of enemy, and 'Space' to counter, what am I missing?

PS: On Sequence 3. The worst AC game I played so far. Finding NO interest! This guy looks and sounds like Obama!


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 26, 2012)

yup..these are the ones that are used in a fight..but there are those who block us and hit us back..for that i use rope dart to throw them down and kill them with a single blow or u can use arrows and guns with the secondary weapon to kill those u keep blocking us


----------



## puli44 (Nov 26, 2012)

is some one playing on windows 8 ? how game is running in it ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Use the spoiler tag if necessary!


----------



## iittopper (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok now enough is enough . The game came 20 days after console version on 20 november . But it delayed further in india till 23 november . So when 22 november came and i started to be more excited then just before 1 day of release they tell me that the game is further delayed to late november . Still E express  dont bother to tell exact date . As posted by people this game still have lots of bug which needs to be fixed ( which i dont know when ubisoft will release the patch) and thousands of people are having trouble joining multiplayer session . 


So basically , I have payed 999 rs for the game which whole world is playing except some of us , while people who get is for free are already finishing it .

Cancelled my PC pre-order. I needed it for last weekend, as 23rd was launch date. E-Express can take their delays and shove it up their a*s. Not pre-ordering any E-Express game in India.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Why don't you simply download? you bought the game anyway


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 26, 2012)

On 27%. Still I don't like it. I just can't take this new story, new country, new assassin. They set their standard so high, what have they done with this?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Why don't you simply download? you bought the game anyway



Then what is the purpose of buying the disc version ? Besides , 15gb will take 10 days for me to download with 512kbps .

Edit *www.mcvindia.com/news/read/assassin-s-creed-3-for-pc-out-in-india-tomorrow/0106997

My luck is bad


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 26, 2012)

My copy has been shipped by Flipkart. Expecting the game tomorrow


----------



## Fog (Nov 26, 2012)

This sucks! 

I preordered the AC3 game on 1st of October, and they sent me an email that it's out of stock. And now it's been 4 days and they havent even shipped it yet!


----------



## Jripper (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine has been shipped too(flipkart). Expecting in a few days


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 27, 2012)

I have ordered in game4u.. How to check order status? I have not registered on their site.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 27, 2012)

^ How did you order without registering? :O


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 27, 2012)

^I ordered continue as guest, then only gave email id,phone number ad address.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

Then simply call them and ask. They'll tell you about it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah you can place an order as a guest, but you can also register that same account, and the previous purchase as guest will be added to your purchase list


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 27, 2012)

Got the game and the poster.

The poster is freaking huge 

Now to start the revolution


----------



## iittopper (Nov 27, 2012)

I will get it by tomorrow


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 28, 2012)

just got the game & poster 

2 dvd in paper cover, & a small aper with 2 CD keys 

------------------------------
update:
I have activated the base game.
someone help me activate the Special Edition & DLC key. 

Flipkart sent me the DLC key in mail, 


> Unique Code : xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Please find the instructions to redeem the Steam Code:
> 
> ...


Now, i didnt install the game in Steam, the installer didnt even ask for Steam, nor the DVD box has any sign of Steam logo.
anyways tried the key in STeam, obvioulsy Steam gave error- invalid key.


UPlay s/w is another PITA after Origin, where do i enter the keys in Uplay?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes i too have problem for redemming the code for dlc . BTW poster is freaking awesome , and they packed it nicely .

Edit  There is option to redeem code in Extra when you launched the game, i think we have to enter there .


----------



## Jripper (Nov 28, 2012)

^ Did you enter and try it out? It should work fine.

P.s:- Haven't received my copy yet. -_- Perhaps tomorrow :\


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 28, 2012)

ya, i've entered the code from the cardboard in "Extra".
Will try the key from mail now.

btw, the start is rather good 

& the first mission has some NSFW peds action in it.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2012)

@jripper not entered as i have problem connecting with uplay hence cant redeem it ,


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 28, 2012)

done, content unlocked


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah you can place an order as a guest, but you can also register that same account, and the previous purchase as guest will be added to your purchase list



Registered with the same email id, but cant see my order in the purchase list 
Will call them tomorrow.. Enough waiting. 

BTW.. from where did you get the poster? Flipkart or game4u?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 28, 2012)

^ Flipkart. Game4u was giving out assassin neckchains I guess.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2012)

@arjitsinha bro u missed the damn poster which i liked it very much . I thought flipkart would fold it and put it inside the game box like Gta 4 . But i was wrong 

Anyone tried multiplayer ? how is it ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2012)

^ I pre-ordered in flipkart and game4u, both.  
When I ordered in flipkart. some 5-6 days back, i dint saw any poster included for pre orders. so I ordered in game4u for the neckchain. Now I have to cancel one. After checking the status of game4u order, I will cancel FK's order. Flipkart order will arrive by friday i think.

How is the multiplay? and are you getting playabe fps?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 29, 2012)

Turned the Vsync off and installed 310.61 beta drivers , now game is smooth . Even in Boston fps remain between 35 to 60 . Running with every setting turned to max except antialising . This game runs very well on my rig . 

Intel core i3 2120
gtx 560ti ( overlclocked)
4 gb ram


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 29, 2012)

Received my copy yesterday afternoon from Game4u with neckchain. Nice!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2012)

Started playing this with whatever fps I'm getting. It seems that only in Boston are the frame rates wonky, other parts, even the Naval Battles are fine with 30-40 fps. And *DAMN!* The best AC I've ever played. The story's more likable. Connor seems to be a badarse. Just love the animations and free running. I even took to treadmill after watching Connor run, and whether I run like him or not, like a badarse.  It made me get outta my chair! Truly awesome game. Had Ubi a good job with porting, this would've been "TEH AWSUM!" But it still is "the awesome."


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2012)

Ah, opinion varies. Just finished. Took me 15 hours almost. The worst AC game I've played. My rating would be 6/10. Too tired to mention the pros and cons.
BTW- Ubisoft acknowledged the fps drop problem in Boston. So a fix is on the way. But it was playable for me.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Received my copy yesterday afternoon from Game4u with neckchain. Nice!!!



Post a pic of Neckchain.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Ah, opinion varies. Just finished. Took me 15 hours almost. The worst AC game I've played. My rating would be 6/10. Too tired to mention the pros and cons.
> BTW- Ubisoft acknowledged the fps drop problem in Boston. So a fix is on the way. But it was playable for me.



A few reasons why this sucked for you would be great.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 30, 2012)

Just received my copy 

BTW have a question before I install it.
SUppose I install it with the key they gave, play the game and then uninstall it.
Later someday when I wish to install it again, will the same key that they provided originally work again?

Or do I need to do something else while uninstalling?


----------



## techbulb (Nov 30, 2012)

i also received my copy of ac3 from flipkart but i don't have the time to play as i have some exams in december and secondly i pre-ordered it in july and forgot about it but the poster is freaking huge


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

techbulb said:


> i also received my copy of ac3 from flipkart but i don't have the time to play as i have some exams in december and secondly i pre-ordered it in july and forgot about it but the poster is freaking huge



Same here but with different condition. Getting my new RIG but won't be able to play on it because of Exams.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 30, 2012)

^same here..recieved my copy from flippy today. but exams coming from 10th december!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> A few reasons why this sucked for you would be great.


Main reason is story, I just don't like it. US, and it's cities, going through forests, the time, the gameplay, (why on earth I have to manually select the hidden blades is beyond me) playing with double characters, meaningless ending other than the fact this was the last AC, and a lot more. I just didn't find any 'thrill' in this, too much open field combats.
Good things, well, graphics, the background audio, and a little tougher and lengthier than previous ones.
Anyway, what I think or say doesn't matter, you liked it, that does.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 2, 2012)

Just hit boston. And jeez the lag -____- 14-17 fps with everything maxxed out. getting 18-22 on lowest settings.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2012)

What? 14-17? And 22 on lowest settings? With that powerful card? How bro? Are you playing on dual monitor?
The lowest I seen in Boston was what? 25-26 min. But all time it was around 38-40! I played on 1680x1050 btw, but all settings at highest possible.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 2, 2012)

^ No single monitor but at 1080p. I was getting 48-60 fps at the opera house and in the seas but as soon as I hit the boston streets it went down to 17 at times. It improves a bit during the silas assassination(25-32 fps) but then return to boston and again drop in fps.

I am however using catalyst 12.6 drivers instead of the 12.11beta. Somehow,the 12.6 gives me 2-4 extra fps in games than the catalyst versions that came after it.

P.S:- The gtx 560 is a bit more powerful than my card though. Any news on a patch from ubisoft to fix this issue? :\ I am sure I can get atleast 30-35 fps with my gpu easily -_-


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've found graphic tweak Go to C:\Users\username\Documents\Assassin's Creed III



Spoiler



*plasmon.rghost.ru/41868568/image.png


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Post a pic of Neckchain.






Here is my AC3 neckchain


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Main reason is story, I just don't like it. US, and it's cities, going through forests, the time, the gameplay, (why on earth I have to manually select the hidden blades is beyond me) playing with double characters, meaningless ending other than the fact this was the last AC, and a lot more. I just didn't find any 'thrill' in this, too much open field combats.
> Good things, well, graphics, the background audio, and a little tougher and lengthier than previous ones.
> Anyway, what I think or say doesn't matter, you liked it, that does.




Yeah, US ain't a country of awesome topography and mysterious history thingies. Most European cities are a joy to look at. Renaissance-period Italy just nailed it. ACII to me is still the best AC. And Ezio, the best. I remember going crazy when I learnt Altair wasn't going to be in ACII, turned out better. 

Maybe because it was like a huge leap from AC, just like FC3. Everything after ACII are just being tweaked, nothing new. Bustill, I love ACIII. Yeah, the environs are dull but every other thing is better, from ACII.

Nothing EVER beats this. Soundtrack made it moar epic.

[YOUTUBE]Ps7G0Qtw-TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tintin.92 (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone else feel the combat in ACIII is for too easy to be called gameplay? Feels more like an interactive movie... I mean come on! Even if you lay down your controller and do NOTHING, it takes about 2 minutes for the AI to kill you. That is with 4 people SHOOTING you once in a while.

But then again, i'm still playing with Haythem Kenway, dunno if it gets any better with his son...

Playing as a /templar is AWESOME though!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 4, 2012)

use spoiler tag 

So far, good twist in story. but hating the button assigned in xbox controller. have manually select horse whistle...


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2012)

One thing i am missing in this game is aweseme soundtracks which we used to get in ac 2 and brotherhood during chase or fighting templar ...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok guys.. bought the game .. "Special Edition"  .. installing it right now..  for Uplay


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 4, 2012)

The spl. edition keys have to be entered in-game under "Extra"


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 4, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, US ain't a country of awesome topography and mysterious history thingies. Most European cities are a joy to look at. Renaissance-period Italy just nailed it. ACII to me is still the best AC. And Ezio, the best. I remember going crazy when I learnt Altair wasn't going to be in ACII, turned out better.
> 
> Maybe because it was like a huge leap from AC, just like FC3. Everything after ACII are just being tweaked, nothing new. Bustill, I love ACIII. Yeah, the environs are dull but every other thing is better, from ACII.
> 
> Nothing EVER beats this. Soundtrack made it moar epic.


I completely agree with you. This soundtrack totally complements the story of the AC2 . I found AC2 to be the best in the series so far. Still haven't tried AC3 though.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Ok guys.. bought the game .. "Special Edition"  .. installing it right now..  for Uplay



What so special in it ?  Got anything free  ?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2012)

AFAIK it has 10 minute extra campaign and some unlocks


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Can anyone gift me their neckchain ? It is awesome.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone who want Captain of the Aquila DLC ?? pm me ,


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 5, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, US ain't a country of awesome topography and mysterious history thingies. Most European cities are a joy to look at. Renaissance-period Italy just nailed it. ACII to me is still the best AC. And Ezio, the best. I remember going crazy when I learnt Altair wasn't going to be in ACII, turned out better.
> 
> Maybe because it was like a huge leap from AC, just like FC3. Everything after ACII are just being tweaked, nothing new. Bustill, I love ACIII. Yeah, the environs are dull but every other thing is better, from ACII.
> 
> ...


Dude, you shouldn't have posted that link  Now I hate AC III more, result- uninstalled (had none much to do anyway)

PS: That neck chain logo is awesome, wish I had one 


Tintin.92 said:


> Anyone else feel the combat in ACIII is for too easy to be called gameplay? Feels more like an interactive movie... I mean come on! Even if you lay down your controller and do NOTHING, it takes about 2 minutes for the AI to kill you. That is with 4 people SHOOTING you once in a while.
> 
> But then again, i'm still playing with Haythem Kenway, dunno if it gets any better with his son...
> 
> Playing as a /templar is AWESOME though!


Exactly opposite for me. Previous AC series was much easier than this one. You have fixed health bar. And I am sure you haven't faced those big and tall guys with big ax, whose a single punch will decrease your health by 20% or more. But I like being it tough.


----------



## RBX (Dec 8, 2012)

Finished Main Story, was quite short considering I finished it between my exams (with full synchronization, except 2 or 3 times).
Story felt too linear and characters weren't emphasized well, I hardly remember face and name of most main characters. Moreover there is much less in the world to explore, really miss the Italian levels requiring stealth and climbing, plus many side quests you could not miss. Maybe different icon for each type of quest has made me focus on main quest only.

Also expected much more detail on Haytham Kenway's past, but they decided to put it in some novel Assassin's Creed: Forsaken, which I'm very unlikely to read.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 8, 2012)

^ I realised I was close to the final sequence. So stopped playing the main missions for now and doing all the homestead missions,collecting almanacs and finding chests 

And hunting B-)


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

Got my special edition copy today,delievered by flipkart


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2012)

Hunting's so boring in this game. They should've made it like it's worth hunting, just like in FC3. I'm just playing the main missions and admiring the awesome animations, nothing else.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 8, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Got my special edition copy today,delievered by flipkart



Did it have neckchain?


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

apurvgupta1 said:


> Did it have neckchain?



No,it didn't.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Well if there is no reason for hunting then why would I want to do that anyway, it would be completely pointless.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

Started the game today,is the graphics kinda messed up in the beginning of the game?I mean when i m in the animus.I believe my graphics card is ok as other games run fine.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well if there is no reason for hunting then why would I want to do that anyway, it would be completely pointless.


Well there is a slight reason, I hate hunting, still I did and those skins of the animals sold to store and purchased this and that weapon.


----------



## RBX (Dec 9, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Started the game today,is the graphics kinda messed up in the beginning of the game?I mean when i m in the animus.I believe my graphics card is ok as other games run fine.


Try updating graphic drivers and check AMD's website for the version in which version they have addressed AC3 issues. Nvidia have optimized Ac3 performance in R310 drivers which are still in beta, so you might want to update to beta drivers even if you have the latest.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 9, 2012)

^@razorbladextreme Which amd drivers? They released one for far cry 3 as far as I know. If you found a driver for AC3 mind posting it here? I am having to play the game mostly at 25-26fps :\


@gameranand Hunting=> getting animal pelts,teeth,claws,other items=> money 

I killed 23 bears and 17 elks in one hunting trip  Felt bad about the animals though,but needed money to upgrade the Aquila.But I don't kill beavers. Those animals are ridiculously helpless in the game and hence never kill them B-)


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

Well money is irrelevant in AC series anyway so I would take hunting with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Here relevance is subjective. It will vary from player to player. Ofcourse you can complete the main missions with the things you start out with(hidden blade,tomahawk). If you want newer weapons and want to buy stuff to craft materials for your homestead however,you will need money. And money is very hard to come by in this game. You won't get money by completing missions in this one. You also need animal hide and some stuff from animals in crafting some materials too.Then there are hunting society missions. But yes, you can skip hunting entirely and still complete the game without any problems.
Then you also need money to upgrade your ship. A few naval missions can be extremely tough without those upgrades.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Here relevance is subjective. It will vary from player to player. Ofcourse you can complete the main missions with the things you start out with(hidden blade,tomahawk). If you want newer weapons and want to buy stuff to craft materials for your homestead however,you will need money. And money is very hard to come by in this game. You won't get money by completing missions in this one. You also need animal hide and some stuff from animals in crafting some materials too.Then there are hunting society missions. But yes, you can skip hunting entirely and still complete the game without any problems.
> Then you also need money to upgrade your ship. A few naval missions can be extremely tough without those upgrades.



Well money wasn't a problem in AC2 game so I commented it. If money is hard to come by then its good thing. I just don't want to do anything which doesn't have an objective in game.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Yeah I know. I just went all the way to sequence 9 without buying anything. Then when I went to a store to buy some weapons and stuff, found myself short of funds. Then figured out the whole trading thing of AC3 
Now taking a pause from the main missions. Collecting hidden chests,peg legs,doiing naval misions and homestead missions  There is a lot to do in this game. I just wish it ran smoother. -__-
20-25 fps most of the time is not really the way I like to play :\


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone playing Multiplayer? Add me on uplay. Id :- *C0ldSn4p*


----------



## Jripper (Dec 15, 2012)

^ Yep. MultiSapman. Add me as well


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 18, 2013)

So installed AC 3 and in sequence 1 the graphics are all blurry and blotchy. Is it supposed to be like this? 
  I have a Sapphire Radeon 7950 OC Edition.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm on mobile, so can't be 100% sure, but that's the most weird thing I'm seeing!
In short, NO, it's not supposed to be like that. Something is wrong.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> So installed AC 3 and in sequence 1 the graphics are all blurry and blotchy. Is it supposed to be like this? View attachment 8462  I have a Sapphire Radeon 7950 OC Edition.



are you running it on Antialiasing High?? i have the same kind of problem on AA set to high.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/167295-aciii-aa-error.html

the problem goes away if AA is set to medium/low..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks really weird. Try turning off AA.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ Yeah I know. I just went all the way to sequence 9 without buying anything. Then when I went to a store to buy some weapons and stuff, found myself short of funds. Then figured out the whole trading thing of AC3
> Now taking a pause from the main missions. Collecting hidden chests,peg legs,doiing naval misions and homestead missions  There is a lot to do in this game. I just wish it ran smoother. -__-
> *20-25 fps most of the time is not really the way I like to play* :\



try lowering the resolution from 1080p. or upgrade gfx card. my 7770 gives 40-50 on 1080p.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally finished the game...
46% completed
15hr 29min


----------



## iittopper (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> try lowering the resolution from 1080p. or upgrade gfx card. my 7770 gives 40-50 on 1080p.



really ? 40-50 fps even in boston ? At what resolution you are playing ?


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> are you running it on Antialiasing High?? i have the same kind of problem on AA set to high.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/167295-aciii-aa-error.html
> 
> the problem goes away if AA is set to medium/low..



Ok,the problem was gone when I set my Anti Aliasing from ' Very High' to 'High'. Also,after that I installed Catalyst driver 12.11 Beta and I can play on Very High AA without any problem.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Ok,the problem was gone when I set my Anti Aliasing from ' Very High' to 'High'. Also,after that I installed Catalyst driver 12.11 Beta and I can play on Very High AA without any problem.



hmm.. okay.. so the problem lay in drivers?


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> hmm.. okay.. so the problem lay in drivers?



Maybe. But some people with Nvidia cards also reported the same problem.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

New drivers from AMD have fixed many issues. Try them.


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah finally Started today , very good performance elsewhere but damn Boston


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

hey guys i started playing this game and i maxed it out and i get constant 60 fps except for Boston where i get constant 30 fps....i am guessing this is happening because TXAA has VSYNC ON by default and there no separate option to turn VSYNC off without turning TXAA off...am i correct?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Well have to play 3 games in the series starting from Brotherhood, I guess it'll take a hell lot of time.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 21, 2013)

Boston fps drop is a known issue and acknowledged by Ubisoft. They also promised a fix/patch about it, I don't have the game installed atm, so please search for it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey guys i started playing this game and i maxed it out and i get constant 60 fps except for Boston where i get constant 30 fps....i am guessing this is happening because TXAA has VSYNC ON by default and there no separate option to turn VSYNC off without turning TXAA off...am i correct?



TXAA??
i thought crysis3 would be the first game to use TXAA!!



gameranand said:


> Well have to play 3 games in the series starting from Brotherhood, I guess it'll take a hell lot of time.





lol thats a hell lot of missions.. hope you are not going into side missions!!!

TBH, i started palying AC3 with all my conc and energy.. lol it started dwindling after a few lame main missions. and its nil now that iam playing far cry 3  

this is a soh lame game.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well have to play 3 games in the series starting from Brotherhood, I guess it'll take a hell lot of time.



Me2
When I started AC3 I had no idea what are these doing, what is that heart thingy, why are they going in that truck


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol thats a hell lot of missions.. hope you are not going into side missions!!!
> 
> TBH, i started palying AC3 with all my conc and energy.. lol it started dwindling after a few lame main missions. and its nil now that iam playing far cry 3
> 
> this is a soh lame game.



Actually when I touch a game then I enjoy it to its fullest which means every side missions and all.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

god bless you.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> TXAA??
> i thought crysis3 would be the first game to use TXAA!!



in AA options i get 2X,4X,8X,MSAA,TXAA


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

where? how?

did you use the configurations file??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> god bless you.



Well I am quite fast at playing though.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> where? how?
> 
> did you use the configurations file??



i did not use any config files...just default install

will post a screenshot once i get home


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I am quite fast at playing though.



sure.. but all side missions? :O



ghouse12311 said:


> i did not use any config files...just default install
> 
> will post a screenshot once i get home



please!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah all side missions. You would wonder if you browse through DAO thread or ME 2 thread. I mean there is nothing in those games which I haven't seen yet, and they are damn big games.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

got confused with some other game's options

i get Normal, High, Very High and TXAA as AA options


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

Hmmm.. is this legit version and updated regularly??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Hmmm.. is this legit version and updated regularly??



mine is not legit 

btw i have a gtx 660 and i think TXAA is available only with nvidia 600 series cards


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

hmmm i have to check back on that!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah it could be a reason. Remember Batman AA had Physx option only for Nvidia cards.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah.. right!


----------



## anky (Jan 23, 2013)

can anyone tell me..how to get smooth fps after reaching boston...???


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

maybe Ubi is working on a patch. keep your fingers crossed. its a problem many have faced.


----------



## anky (Jan 23, 2013)

ok..it i slagging too much...all the things are in slow motion now....
hmm..i was waiting for this game for so long..and now this boston thing is just pissing me off..((


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

play for some time and then the game will pi$$ you off. happened to me.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

@ anky
What are your specs ??


----------



## anky (Jan 23, 2013)

amd a8,4gb ram,amd radeon 7640G + 7670M


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

anky said:


> amd a8,4gb ram,amd radeon 7640G + 7670M


Oh goody goody, I am buying the same laptop soon, do try the lowest setting @ 1280x720 and test.


----------



## anky (Jan 23, 2013)

i have tried evrything, but it still lags..actually it was not like this in first sequence..this problem came in 2nd sequence only when i reach boston..


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

anky said:


> i have tried evrything, but it still lags..actually it was not like this in first sequence..this problem came in 2nd sequence only when i reach boston..


Damn it, looks like I won't get to play ACIII until I shift my rig


----------



## anky (Jan 23, 2013)

i finally found a solution..!!!...just disable the dual graphics..and i am getting almost 30fps..which is enough!!..so who all are using dual graphics can try this fix..!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

anky said:


> i finally found a solution..!!!...just disable the dual graphics..and i am getting almost 30fps..which is enough!!..so who all are using dual graphics can try this fix..!!


Thank god


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2013)

Isn't there a new update, 1.02?


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2013)

Reached frontier . . . Combat seems pretty easier than previous titles, rarely missed any counter.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

thats one of the lame aspects. easy fights.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

Alok said:


> Reached frontier . . . Combat seems pretty easier than previous titles, rarely missed any counter.



Please stop complaining about the game or I won't even play the game.


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2013)

^graphics and environment is great in boston


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Please stop complaining about the game or I won't even play the game.



i'll say if you *dont* play this one, you wont be wasting your time 



Alok said:


> ^graphics and environment is great in boston



yea.. only the frame drops..


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Please stop complaining about the game or I won't even play the game.


You'd miss a lot, except for the fact combat is easy as pie, its amazing, the setting itself calls for attention.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 27, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> mine is not legit
> 
> btw i have a gtx 660 and i think TXAA is available only with nvidia 600 series cards



Yup you're right. AC3 and Call of duty Black ops 2 are the only two games to support TXAA.
It only works in kepler (6xx series) cards.  Crysis 3 will be the third game to support it and will be a beefy one too.


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yup you're right. AC3 and Call of duty Black ops 2 are the only two games to support TXAA.
> It only works in kepler (6xx series) cards.  Crysis 3 will be the third game to support it and will be a beefy one too.


A shame, its nVidia's doing you know, holding us back, those bastids


----------



## soumo27 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I get only 15-20 FPS(sometimes even 10) on Boston(all Lowest settings at 1366*768)....

I have completed the game(New york and Frontier was less laggy)
But can anyone tell me how to increase the FPS to atleast 30. (I have the legit copy with all updates and running on 13.1 Catalyst driver)


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2013)

soumo27 said:


> Well I get only 15-20 FPS(sometimes even 10) on Boston(all Lowest settings at 1366*768)....
> 
> I have completed the game(New york and Frontier was less laggy)
> But can anyone tell me how to increase the FPS to atleast 30. (I have the legit copy with all updates and running on 13.1 Catalyst driver)


10 is beyond tolerance. Buy a Nvidia card, Lol.
Try turning off AA.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

Its really sad to see that a game prefers a particular manufacturer this way, same thing happened with Batman AA also and it was criticized a lot for this and now this game.


----------



## anky (Jan 27, 2013)

my player just got the assasin's dress..!!!...boats fight were amazing...!!...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its really sad to see that a game prefers a particular manufacturer this way, same thing happened with Batman AA also and it was criticized a lot for this and now this game.



Damn!! And I was cursing my laptop. Almost fried it by overclocking. Damn this game. It runs perfectly fine on nvidia's 410m which is equivalent to intel hd 3000.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Damn!! And I was cursing my laptop. Almost fried it by overclocking. Damn this game. It runs perfectly fine on nvidia's 410m which is equivalent to intel hd 3000.



Yeah it hurts I know the feeling.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Feb 2, 2013)

Assassin's creed tyranny of king washington DLC is releasing on 20 feb..DLC also contains new outfit for connor..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

meh... dont feel excited..


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 6, 2013)

I had a query. I bought the retail edition, can I somehow bind my key to my UPlay account so that I have a digital version of the game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Well you have to bind to play but I am not sure if it will enable you to have a digital version of the game.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't know why this game gives me blue screen every now and then


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Don't know why this game gives me blue screen every now and then


After you changed the card?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> After you changed the card?


I won't say that. Because even on the 560 it gave some, 6 or 7, throughout the game. But today it gave back to back, within an hour.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I won't say that. Because even on the 560 it gave some, 6 or 7, throughout the game. But today it gave back to back, within an hour.


Maybe its the drivers, since it gave it with the 560ti as well(never gave one when I played AC3, or pretty much any game ever), run furmark, if its stable, then its not the card, next rule out CPU/RAM using Intelburntest, if all passes resintall driver after cleaning with Products - List of all products made by Treexy


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 7, 2013)

Hmm. I will update the drivers. But I can say that only this game gave me that issue. No other recent games gave me a single issue.
Btw how long should I run FurMark? I ran it just for 6-7 minutes the other day, all was okay.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm. I will update the drivers. But I can say that only this game gave me that issue. No other recent games gave me a single issue.
> Btw how long should I run FurMark? I ran it just for 6-7 minutes the other day, all was okay.


10 mins should be more than enough.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah drivers could be problem. I used to get some BSOD with some games on my previous RIG when drivers used to get quite old. Mainly the new games.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

strange, i never got BSODs due drivers... the only time i got BSOD was due a RAM stick not seated properly..


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 9, 2013)

Well it could be my RAM sticks as well, will see.
Btw- Is there any better app than Fraps guys, for recording the gameplay? Which will have a selectable resolution options? The problem with Fraps is the size of the video! Damn, even a 5 mins video takes 4 or more GB!


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Well it could be my RAM sticks as well, will see.
> Btw- Is there any better app than Fraps guys, for recording the gameplay? Which will have a selectable resolution options? The problem with Fraps is the size of the video! Damn, even a 5 mins video takes 4 or more GB!


Nope, all game video recording is done in RAW to prevent CPU and memory load, record in half size in fraps and then convert to H.264.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Nope, all game video recording is done in RAW to prevent CPU and memory load, record in half size in fraps and then convert to H.264.



You know actually Radeon Pro does a better job at this but don't know whether it will work for Nvidia Cards or not.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

radeon pro is an absolutely amazing s/w..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> radeon pro is an absolutely amazing s/w..



Yeah and a life saver for CF setups like me.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

yep.. the main utility of RPro is for smoothen out the microstuttering in CF setups, and the developer has done wonders. and if the screenshots and video captures are as good as you say they are, then.. hell.. i should install it. 

does it have a an FPS counter??


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yep.. the main utility of RPro is for smoothen out the microstuttering in CF setups, and the developer has done wonders. and if the screenshots and video captures are as good as you say they are, then.. hell.. i should install it.
> 
> does it have a an FPS counter??


Yes..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yep.. the main utility of RPro is for smoothen out the microstuttering in CF setups, and the developer has done wonders. and if the screenshots and video captures are as good as you say they are, then.. hell.. i should install it.
> 
> does it have a an FPS counter??



Actually it have many many tweaks for the game so that you don't have to alter the game config files. Most of the time the option is available in this software itself. It also have a FPS counter and it can be configures to your liking also.
Be sure to download the latest beta version because the stable release is facing some problems. Ironic isn't it, Stable release is having problem and Beta is working perfectly.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 10, 2013)

Where could I find the latest Beta? I installed version 1.10.6, and I don't think it supports. But the release date seems to be back in 2010!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Where could I find the latest Beta? I installed version 1.10.6, and I don't think it supports. But the release date seems to be back in 2010!!


Its for Radeon cords, use MSI AB.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. I am shocked what a video converter can do though 

PS: Is it normal that Fraps lags like hell when recording at full frame??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

^^ Yeah its normal. Just increase the frame rate of video recording for better gameplay while recording.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually it have many many tweaks for the game so that you don't have to alter the game config files. Most of the time the option is available in this software itself. It also have a FPS counter and it can be configures to your liking also.
> Be sure to download the latest beta version because the stable release is facing some problems. Ironic isn't it, Stable release is having problem and Beta is working perfectly.



lol yeah.. 

i'm gonna use it.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, I am not getting this. I have bought lot of weapons, including the tomahawk, but now as I have purchased two more (officer's sword and another one)  don't see the tomahawk under my weapons list which is accessible by pressing R. What am I missing?


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, I am not getting this. I have bought lot of weapons, including the tomahawk, but now as I have purchased two more (officer's sword and another one)  don't see the tomahawk under my weapons list which is accessible by pressing R. What am I missing?


You can't use multiple weapons of the same class at the same time, the sword replaces the tomahawk, I made the same mistake and figured it out later.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> You can't use multiple weapons of the same class at the same time, the sword replaces the tomahawk, I made the same mistake and figured it out later.


So I can't have it back?


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> So I can't have it back?


No no, just go to the store, it will be unlocked, just swap it back.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 11, 2013)

Regained interest. So any performance enhancing patches released? Be it guys with "eye-patches" or guys in corp. suits...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2013)

Am I going crazy? Killed 3200 people!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Well I don't have enough speed to see that video but, if SP yes, if MP no.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, SP obviously, I don't play MP.
So I am crazy, time to uninstall it then....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah its time.


----------

